#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-15
<DangerM> Anyone here :)
<TheLordOfTime> no :P
<TheLordOfTime> we're all dead
<TheLordOfTime> and those of us that arent are either dying, or immortal
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<DangerM> Lol
<DangerM> I'll go with that
<DangerM> hows things anyway
<DangerM> Hopefully this channel will be a bit more active
<DangerM> when a few more supporters pick up the bat
<DangerM> also its not advertised that much - maybe make it a bit more prominent on the FAQ
<DangerM> or something
<TheLordOfTime> its not "official" last i heard
<TheLordOfTime> at least not yet
<DangerM> the channel ?
<TheLordOfTime> no, the release.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> but that's what jbicha said a while
 * TheLordOfTime returns to stabbing php5
<jbicha_> DangerM: we have a FAQ?
<DangerM> I thought that the main page was an FAQ of sorts
<DangerM> lol
<jbicha_> anyway, feel free to make one if you like
<DangerM> Oh wow I got roped into that
<DangerM> Lol
<DangerM> Sure why not
<TheLordOfTime> lolol
<jbicha_> here, let's use this for the final release notes (I just copied it from the beta notes) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<DangerM> Cool
<DangerM> jbica_ question - fingerprint sensor works out of the box on fedora gnome for login keyring etc but doesn't on this remix - any idea why ?
<jbicha_> DangerM: I don't have a fingerprint sensor so I don't know
<jbicha_> does it work with regular Ubuntu?
<jbicha_> I think this is another one of those trick questions... you know, the ones where the answer involves you doing more work :)
<DangerM> Lol I will get stuck in
<DangerM> It does not work with regular Ubuntu but I thought it was more lack of support in Unity
<DangerM> I shall investigate more what Fedora preinstalls to support it
<DangerM> on my Thinkpad
<jbicha_> maybe http://packages.qa.debian.org/fprintd ?
<DangerM> Possibly the fingerprint implementation seems to be a bit hit and miss
<DangerM> depending on the sensor installed etc
<DangerM> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Integrated_Fingerprint_Reader
<DangerM> Apparently yeah for my model fprint is the one
<DangerM> And apparently the packages are in 12.10 so I just need to
<DangerM> apt-get install libfprint0 fprint-demo libpam-fprintd gksu-polkit
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, are you MOTU?
<jbicha> yes
<TheLordOfTime> i might have a question for you, in a bit.
<TheLordOfTime> but if you're not sure about universe-domain server packages, i'll go stab micah or someone later
<jbicha> if it's a generic motu question, #ubuntu-motu is a better place
<TheLordOfTime> its a package-specific question, so... :P
<jbicha> well there's a lot more people that can answer your questions there
<jbicha> they don't tend to answer questions like "is anybody here?" though ;)
<TheLordOfTime> true
<TheLordOfTime> although usually that works when people are actually alive ;P
<TheLordOfTime> i asked in there now though
<jbicha> there's like 200 people in that room, could you imagine if everyone answered that question?
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<TheLordOfTime> not all are MOTUs though, no?
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha, apparently the MOTUs are dead
<TheLordOfTime> in - motu
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<everaldo> jbicha, hey.. when you are planing to generate our iso?
<everaldo> (just curious, so I will touch you before to remember two missing patches)
<jbicha> everaldo: final won't be done until Wednesday or Thursday
<jbicha> your branch is missing a few changes too :)
<everaldo> jbicha, yes? so is better to rebranch and reapply? it will make more easy for you?
<jbicha> everaldo: I just applied your changes, but yes it would be better in the future if you branched off the latest revision
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, is there anything else that I can do to help you for 12.10?
<jbicha> 12.10 is basically done, but the release notes aren't yet
<everaldo> humm, my english is not so good :(
<jbicha> oh ok, well if you can identify important user-visible bugs, you can add them to the release notes page and someone will come along and fix things if it's not quite right
<jbicha> you could also work with the media to let people know what we've done this cycle
<everaldo> right, I will do it
<everaldo> and also send some text that could be used for release notes
<jbicha> that could be especially valuable if you know of non-English news sites that would be interested
<everaldo> I know some here in Brazil
<everaldo> the most visited brazilian site about linux (br-linux.org) can help us
<jbicha> cool
<everaldo> jbicha, whats about a full review with screenshots and tips? do you think it could be interesting?
<algarues> hello! I would like to discuss a potential bug in evolution and online contacts, is anybody available?
<TheLordOfTime> if you think its a bug, file a bug?
<algarues> well, I wanted to ask other users if they were experiencing the same problem first
<TheLordOfTime> *sigh*
<TheLordOfTime> lemme give you a bit of advice: "If you think its a bug, file a bug."
<TheLordOfTime> and then reference the bug in here, to see if anyone confirms.
<TheLordOfTime> i see this too often where people think there's a bug, nobody responds, so they dont file a bug
<TheLordOfTime> note i'm biased: i'm on bugsquad / bugcontrol
<TheLordOfTime> i'm used to dealing with these ;P
<TheLordOfTime> i like seeing people filing bugs
<TheLordOfTime> if its an already reported bug, we mark yours as a duplicate of another one
<TheLordOfTime> if it hasnt been reported, but someone comes along and sees the bug, well... :p
<TheLordOfTime> there we go.
<algarues> so, anyway, is it confirmed that in the definitive version evolution will be the default email app for this flavour or is it going to be thunderbird?
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha would knowe
<TheLordOfTime> know*
<TheLordOfTime> i'm just hteir bugcontrol contact.
<TheLordOfTime> (or one of them)
<darkxst> thunderbird isnt even in the image, so how could it be default?
<algarues> I am going to file a bug, but anyway I am experiencing that the details of my google online account do not get stored and thus I have always an empty contacts list and after setting up my gmail imap account in evolution, the details of my account are instantly deleted
<darkxst> algarues, this maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1049028
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049028 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Unable to create gmail account" [High,Triaged]
<darkxst> but if not, file a new bug
<algarues> yes, it is exactly that. I was bit puzzled because I am using the gnome-remix of precise and it works perfectly, so I thought It was rather on me than on the software :P
<algarues> on another partition
<algarues> thank you anyway
 * everaldo will try evolution, don't use it for years now
<darkxst> how does a single bug report end up covering like 20 different bugs!
<darkxst> "gnome shell randomly crashes"
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/889706
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889706 in Fedora "Gnome-shell randomly crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, I filed the gmail bug upstream, since I can reproduce it under jhbuild. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686188
<ubot5> Gnome bug 686188 in Plugins "Unable to create gmail account" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-16
<darkxst> jbicha, we are going to SRU gdm 3.6.1 right?
<jbicha> yeah, but doing the SRU paperwork is a pain
<darkxst> would it be easier to just backport the relevant patches?
<jbicha> no, all SRUs need paperwork, I think 3.6.1 would be better
<darkxst> oh... ray missed the autologin fixes ;(
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<darkxst> yeh I have seen that, but it seems more targeted at single bug fixes... rather than updates...
<jbicha> you're welcome to ask seb128 about it when he signs on
<darkxst> ok, happy to try and take care of it (not that I have done a SRU yet)
<jbicha> I'm going to bed but we'd be happy to sponsor package updates for you
<jbicha> darkxst: oh, wait I guess there is a standing exception again for GNOME point releases
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<jbicha> they still need tracking bugs but the paperwork should be easier
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> I will package it up later tonight
<smartboyhw> everaldo, anxioiusly waiting for 12.10 Release of UGR eh?
<everaldo> smartboyhw, well, a little
<smartboyhw> :)
<everaldo> smartboyhw, I am running 12.10 so for me it is ok
<smartboyhw> :D
<everaldo> but I want to see how it goes in the press
<smartboyhw> everaldo, hopefully good:D
<everaldo> btw, I am build a full article in portuguese with some screenshots
 * smartboyhw is going to write in 2buntu.com again after it is final:D
<everaldo> smartboyhw, nice
<smartboyhw> everaldo, I keep writing about it:D Half of my posts are about it
<everaldo> to be honest I am thinking about what we can do for 13.04
<everaldo> just start to code in control-center, I hope found enougth time to integrate gnome-tweak-tool features in control-center
<everaldo> two tools is too much :)
<everaldo> smartboyhw, one question. What do you think about new Nautilus 3.6 ?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, uh IDK
<everaldo> IDK?
<smartboyhw> I don't know;D
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> everaldo, I think it is fine
<everaldo> :)
<everaldo> jbicha, I just build iso today (I do it every day) and it now have 950mb
<everaldo> is it normal?
<everaldo> the most notable change is squashfs that is now 910mb
<jbicha> so how big was it yesterday? and what changed?
<jbicha> did you use the latest from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script ?
<everaldo> yes, yesterday it was 845
<everaldo> and I am using last script
<everaldo> I just create another empty folder now and start again
<everaldo> to see if everything is ok
<jbicha> did the apt archive get cleaned? is there anything in /var/cache/apt/archives/ or /archives/
<everaldo> yes, theres lots of things in archives
<jbicha> that's where the extra file size comes from
<jbicha> (I mean in the build environment)
<everaldo> I start a clean build again
<everaldo> let us see if now it will be around 850mb
<everaldo> jbicha, it is now 847mb
<everaldo> so, it is ok
<everaldo> looks like before build a new iso we need to always remove the work-amd64 and work-i386 folders
<jbicha> oh yeah I always run ./livecd-script.sh clean i386 first
<jbicha> darkxst: so we've got about an hour or so to do gdm 3.6.1 if we want to squeeze it in pre-release
<jbicha> universe freeze is scheduled for 2100 utc
<darkxst> jbicha, ok will do it now
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm already on it, I wasn't sure if you'd be around
<darkxst> jbicha, ah ok
<jbicha> I grabbed your fix for bug 1055359 and I believe the gdmflexiserver fix is already included
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055359 in gdm (Ubuntu Quantal) "GDM package fails to uninstall if GDM not running" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055359
<darkxst> yeh also drop ubuntu_user_switching patch
<darkxst> maybe also revert this http://git.gnome.org/browse/gdm/commit/?h=gnome-3-6&id=11be852c46877ba882ef9759a4fcdb437fcaca9d
<darkxst> although I am not sure what will happen, we dont have the user for that, so it will just fail to some extent
<jbicha> bummer, the system menu indicator is still rather unreliable with gdm but at least user switching sort of works
<jbicha> darkxst: since we don't ship gnome-initial-setup, I think that change is harmless
<darkxst> jbicha, well the fast user switching can't work (i.e. clicking usernames in menu)
<darkxst> that would require re-porting an ubuntu patch from 3.0
<jbicha> additionally, it seemed that while clicking Lock Screen worked the first time, trying to click Lock Screen again (or even Log Out or Suspend) didn't work
<jbicha> the keyboard shortcuts (Ctrl+L or Ctrl+Alt+Del) still worked
<jbicha> also I had to reboot after upgrading gdm, I'm not sure why except that gdm is a bit unstable
<jbicha> but I figure that's another reason why we want to get the update in now before release
<darkxst> probably related to this Bug #1064354
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064354
<TheLordOfTime> erm, lightdm != gdm?
<TheLordOfTime> just saying ;P
<darkxst> oops!
<TheLordOfTime> if i remember how jbicha explained the gnome remix variant, it uses gdm in place of lightdm
<TheLordOfTime> because of things.
<TheLordOfTime> so unless the bug is part of the shell itself and is desktop environment/manager independent...
<darkxst> gnome-shell provides the screensaver interface now
<darkxst> but gnome-classic uses the old gnome-screensaver
<TheLordOfTime> true, but my comment was specific to lightdm vs. gdm
<TheLordOfTime> (that bug refers to lightdm)
<darkxst> yeh I know, I posted the wrong bug....
<TheLordOfTime> ;)
<darkxst> indicator session must be getting stuch waiting for something
<darkxst> lock does come up second time, after about 30secs
<darkxst> i.e. 30secs after you click it
<jbicha> oh, interesting, do you want to file the bug?
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh will do
<darkxst> not a gdm bug anyway, happens with lightdm as well
<darkxst> even happens with lightdm and unity!
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1067515
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067515 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Locking from user menu fails second time" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, I guess freeze is in place now? (might have a fix for the gmail issue)
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, but SRUs are welcome :) (well technically the freeze email wasn't sent out but that's expected soon)
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284144/ if you want to sneak it in
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-17
<jbicha> darkxst: good catch! I'm testing it now
<darkxst> oh no, it cached every attempt to add gmail account, now its loading them all at once
<jbicha> darkxst: it still doesn't work with GOA, does it?
<darkxst> I didnt try, but that could well be a different bug
<darkxst> jbicha, actually yes it fixed the GOA issue also
<jbicha> hmm, actually it still failed here
<jbicha> oh, let me try logging out
<darkxst> you may need to make sure evolution-source-registry process gets reloaded
<jbicha> oh yeah, you're right about all the other attempted accounts magically showing up
<darkxst> yeh, obviously they were shoved into a queue that never got processed due the missing modules
<jbicha> awesome, it works
<darkxst> yep :)
<jbicha> darkxst: wow, e-d-s has been broken since July
<jbicha> ooh, I believe that fixes Contacts being broken with GOA too
<darkxst> well, thunderbird is the default these days isnt ?
<darkxst> but gnome-shell is quite heavily integrated with e-d-s
<jbicha> Contacts is shipped in Ubuntu because of Empathy
<jbicha> thunderbird uses e-d-s too but I don't know if it was affected
<darkxst> oh right, I just got a bunch of gmail addressbook in thunderbird'
<darkxst> so it was a whole lot of broken ....
<darkxst> jbicha, are you planning to build isos with -proposed?
<darkxst> or should gdm not have gone into proposed?
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm pretty sure uploads at this point are supposed to go to -proposed
<jbicha> what are the pros/cons of building with -proposed to ensure we get the gdm update?
<darkxst> pros - there are atleast 4 bug fixes
<darkxst> cons - you may pull in unrelated broken packages
<darkxst> gnome-shell  package also fixes a few pesky bugs
<darkxst> i.e. user switching is essentially broken without the updates from proposed
<jbicha> gnome-shell is in quantal already
<jbicha> I'll probably build with -proposed because I'm worried about upgrading gdm
<jbicha> after upgrading, I logged out and my login screen didn't come back...even though I tried sudo service gdm restart; stop; start, etc. and I just had to reboot
<jbicha> I don't know how common that issue is, but gdm scares me because it's currently fairly fragile
<darkxst> I have not hit that
<darkxst> but I am convinced there is an upstart issue causing problems with restarting gdm
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1043077
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043077 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart restarts DM to quickly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> also this is fixed in gdm 3.6.1 which I have hit a few times https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685988
<ubot5> Gnome bug 685988 in general "Unable to unlock the screen after locking it, session state is closing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<DangerM> hi hi
<darkxst> jbicha, so essentially it is that last bug and classic/unity mode user switching
<darkxst> and shutdown/restart in gdm fallback
<darkxst> DangerM, hi
<DangerM> hey bro
<DangerM> hey jbicha
<darkxst> jbicha, actually not entirely sure about the unlocking bug, seems to be systemd related
<darkxst> but I have had issues unlocking at times
<darkxst> robert_ancell, did you ever see this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1043077
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043077 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart restarts DM to quickly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, I wonder if we should add a short section to the release notes on how to get basically to ubuntu GNOME edition, without actually reinstalling?
<darkxst> i.e. dist-upgrade, add the meta package, enable gdm etc
<jbicha> uh, has anybody tested that?
<jbicha> I think I'd rather people did a clean install (but they can keep their /home)
<jbicha> to get the full effect, they'd need to set gdm as default & not have ubuntu-settings installed (but that's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> and they'd have firefox, thunderbird, & libreoffice as default
<darkxst> I kind of tested it, apart from removing firefox, thunderbird and libreoffice
<darkxst> obviously a fresh install is better, but many people possibly won't bother
<darkxst> whereas people seem happy to paste in random commands off the interwebs!
<jbicha> ok, you can try adding that description to the release notes if you like with some kind of caveat that it's not quite the same as a fresh install
<DangerM> this is true
<DangerM> but installing gnome AND removing unity is patchy at best
<DangerM> so anything below medium intelligence PC user and they've buggered their install beyond repair
<DangerM> and when I say patch I mean dependancies and needed files change from one build to the next and its hard to keep tabs on them from my experience.
<jbicha> no, we're not going to recommend they remove unity
<DangerM> Oh just install Gnome ontop of the ubuntu/unity install
<DangerM> yeah thats pretty straightforward
<DangerM> few apt-get commands and dpkg-reconfigure and you're off
<DangerM> bit messy though
<darkxst> well we can handle most of it with dpkg --set-selections
<darkxst> but they will need to reconfigure gdm, unless we remove lightDM (which probably wouldn't do)
<DangerM> Or you're not writing a howto you're building an installer
<DangerM> I see
<darkxst> no it will be a 2 liner howto I guess
<darkxst> its a little to late to be building an installer!
<DangerM> Lol true however its not going to be a "clean" Gnome install
<DangerM> but anything that builds more traction to switching to the remix can't be bad I guess
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284355/ that should be enough right?
<jbicha> yeah, but I'd just use apt-get
<jbicha> good night!
<darkxst> this basically works.. but is a little messy! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<darkxst> see 'upgrade' section
<Guest96819> hello
<Guest96819> does anyone knows where i can choose my keyboard model in gnome 3.4 ?
<jbicha> darkxst: looks like we don't have to use -proposed after all for gdm :)
 * everaldo build the daily iso
<everaldo> building
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-18
<everaldo> jbicha, good morning!!!
<smartboyhw> jbicha, release day isn't it?
<everaldo> smartboyhw, :)
<smartboyhw> everaldo, :) I am still doing Studio testing for god's sake!
<everaldo> I am writing to some blogs
<smartboyhw> everaldo, good:D
<everaldo> smartboyhw, and wait for jbicha so I will also send mail to some friends so they can help seed torrents
<smartboyhw> everaldo, good I will help seed it if I can
<smartboyhw> hopefully jbicha will make it into a official Ubuntu derative
<everaldo> I think that it will be possible for 13.04
<everaldo> my personal plans is to make it more mac friendly (grub)
<everaldo> integrate gnome-tweak-tool into control-center
<everaldo> and maybe get some missing features back to nautilus
<everaldo> and... ah... the gnome printer setting is not as powerful as system-config-printer
<jbicha> good morning
<everaldo> jbicha, we are just excited :-)
<smartboyhw> Good morning jbicha we are excited....When is the release time?
<smartboyhw> *Good evening:P
<everaldo> haha
<jbicha> smartboyhw: the release is when it's ready, probably not for a few more hours
 * everaldo just think how weird is for one guy to hear from two other guys at morning the word "excited"
<smartboyhw> everaldo, LOL
<everaldo> smartboyhw, how good is your english?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, OK (quite good actually):D so/
<everaldo> smartboyhw, if I send you a text write by me, could you review?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, OK
<everaldo> I am doind an article/post/review about ubuntu gnome
<everaldo> in portuguese, so I will translate also to english
<smartboyhw> everaldo, OK
<everaldo> smartboyhw, nice!
<jbicha> we're not going to be quite done with the release when Ubuntu is; I went to bed a bit early last night instead of building the iso's
<jbicha> it'll still be released today but give it another 2 hours
<everaldo> jbicha, that is ok, I think that most people just download at night when back from office
<everaldo> and at least here, we have 8~12 hours more ;-)
 * everaldo is already running Ubuntu GNOME
<everaldo> smartboyhw, already brought a champagne or wine ?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, no
<everaldo> oh! you need to!
<jbicha> lol
<everaldo> jbicha, try to release the iso only at night, I am calling some linux guys here for one install-fest
<everaldo> and I don't want then to have a iso before that ;-)
<jbicha> everaldo: sure, it's night somewhere :)
<everaldo> lol
<smartboyhw> :-)
<everaldo> smartboyhw, "Your favorite distro, your favorite desktop". Is this sentence ok?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, OK but I gotcha sleep now bye:P
<jbicha> ok, there are torrents at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10?action=AttachFile but we're not ready to release yet as I haven't finished the release notes
<Fitzz> Yay!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Remix | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://gnomebuntu.org/ | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome
<everaldo> oh!
<everaldo> just receive an email :-)
<everaldo> jbicha, congrats! good job!
<jbicha> everaldo: thanks for your help!
<everaldo> jbicha, the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 don't have any reference to IRC channel
<everaldo> maybe some reference cold be nice
<jbicha> everaldo: sure, would you like to add that and a mention of the mailing list?
<everaldo> yes
<darkxst> morning
<everaldo> darkxst, morning
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-19
<darkxst> jbicha, I suppose this is probably a bit much for an SRU? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=683060#c71
<ubot5> Gnome bug 683060 in lock-screen "Impossible to unlock screen if not using GDM" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> I suppose we could get away with just the shell patch however
<darkxst> this is the ubuntu bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288183/, would this be more suitable for SRU (only patches gnome-shell, rather than 3 packages!)
<darkxst> ricotz, is this ok for an SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064354 (this is my first attempt at one)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess you tested it, but the solution doesnt look that good though
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I tested, and that was halfline's suggestion
<ricotz> darkxst, wouldn't it be better to let dbus spawn the service
<darkxst> the problem is its only needed for shell on lightdm
<ricotz> meaning changing the flags to have the gnome-screensaver autostarted some lines later
<darkxst> halfline said that wouldnt work
<ricotz> why?
<darkxst> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screensaver/commit/?id=3365eec74643773d8d5aa92901b39bdc9496e19b
<darkxst> <darkxst> is it safe to remove the DO_NOT_AUTO_START flag?
<darkxst> <halfline> won't help
<darkxst> <halfline> since http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screensaver/commit/?id=3365eec74643773d8d5aa92901b39bdc9496e19b
<ricotz> dpkg -S org.gnome.ScreenSaver.service
<ricotz> gnome-screensaver: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.gnome.ScreenSaver.service
<ricotz> it is still there though
<ricotz> darkxst, 05_dbus_service.patch is adding it back in
<ricotz>   * debian/patches/05_dbus_service.patch:
<ricotz>     - restore the dbus service that upstream dropped
<ricotz> in 3.2.0-1ubuntu1
<ricotz> so if this is going to an ubuntu patch for gnome-shell then the relying on dbus seems better
<ricotz> or should your patch go upstream?
<darkxst> yeh my patch will go upstream
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, you probably want to follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#Patch_Tagging_Guidelines
<ricotz> to clean up the patch header
<ricotz> http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=226790
<ricotz> keep the blank line in the imports and add a blank line after the spawn
<ricotz> http://paste.debian.net/plain/201741
<darkxst> add them to the upstream patch header or both
<ricotz> i noticed the proposed patch after it, which includes a bug reference
<ricotz> so using the  "git format-patch" is fine too
<darkxst> oh ok, although sometimes they don't apply cleanly to ubuntu version
<ricotz> using the git patches directly is the best way imo since it includes all needed information
<ricotz> fixing fuzz if needed is easy enough
<darkxst> ok, so I updated the debdiff to use the git patch
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<ricotz> no need to use UNRELEASED here
<ricotz> use quantal-proposed
<ricotz> gnome-shell (3.6.1-0ubuntu1.1) quantal-proposed; urgency=low
<darkxst> 1.1 or 2?
<ricotz> i would go with 1.1
<ricotz> which is the preferred policy irc
<darkxst> a policy which seems to change depending on packages ;)
<darkxst> anyway updated
<ricotz> good
<darkxst> well that or jbicha has just been tweaking my changelogs with out saying anything.
<darkxst> ricotz, anyway thanks for you help
<darkxst> I don't suppose you can upload it for me?
<darkxst> anyway dinner time here...
<ricotz> sorry, i can't upload it
<darkxst> ricotz, np, will get jbicha onto it when he wakes up
<everaldo> looks like we have a problem to burn to USB
 * everaldo investigating
<everaldo> btw, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/prefer-gnome-shell-download-ubuntu.html
<L3mce> Hello... This is the UGR channel?
<L3mce> I am fairly adept at creating debian based install isos. I had read that there were difficulties and would like to know if I can help.
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script
<jbicha> L3mce: I believe our script basically does what it needs to but there's likely still room for improvement
<L3mce> I can make it jibe with Startup Disk Creator if it is not currently.
<L3mce> I just heard about the project this morning, so I am still catching up to where you are.
<jbicha> ah, I think the Startup Disk Creator problems are because Startup Disk Creator is broken in Quantal
<jbicha> it works fine in Precise though
<L3mce> Oh, great...
<L3mce> Ok then... I will just go at bugs.
 * L3mce is a dev for linuxmce
<jbicha> it did take me a few months to figure out how building an iso worked which meant that this release cycle was a bit short but it worked out ok
<L3mce> Well I will load it up and see how we both go at it. If there are any things you want it doing that it is not, let me know. Otherwise I will just look.
<jbicha> well for instance when I published yesterday I had to manually copy the filesytem.manifest and create the torrent
<jbicha> those 2 steps should be easy to add to the script
<L3mce> Yours is very lean and mean. Ours is a bit of a monster as we pre-install most of the system... but we are an appliance, not a distro... so we have a lot of plumbing to install before people stick their grubby fingers in it.
<L3mce> nice job :) /me was really hoping he could help more there...
<jbicha> yeah, we're trying to do all the configuration stuff & patching in Ubuntu itself
<jbicha> well I didn't write the original script and I'm not the only one that's been maintaining it
<L3mce> after we do a build we create a dd image with our needs http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/browser/people/posde/image.sh and then create the iso after shoving a lot of stuff around  http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/browser/people/l3mce/lmcemaster.sh
<L3mce> we are also using the mirrors scheme, because it just seemed easiest. eg deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt $DISTRO main restricted universe multiverset deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt $DISTRO main restricted universe multiverse
<L3mce> sorry for the double tap there.
<jbicha> ah ok, we just piggy back off ubiquity (Ubuntu's installer) which handles that for us
<jbicha> logging off for a bit
<L3mce> we use a central core and pxe boot everything else, so this way when folks install it is 90% there, and we just detect and install for GPUs etc, and the diskless stuff is allready packaged and plug n play...
<L3mce> ok... will look more where I can help. have a good one.
<smartboyhw> jbicha, congrats on the final release of UGR 12.10 !
<TheLordOfTime> so is UGR official in 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. is it an official derivative :P
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: no
<TheLordOfTime> when's that happening :p
<TheLordOfTime> ... damn... i broke it...
 * TheLordOfTime goes to fix php5 again
<jbicha> well we have to ask first
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<jbicha> darkxst: VBox 4.2.2 supports xorg 1.13, now we just have to figure out how to backport that to quantal
<darkxst> jbicha, so we probably need to update the entire vbox packages, but quantal is still on 4.1.x
<darkxst> so probably a major update
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064354 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> uh, that will be fun, FFe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<jbicha> (for a new major version of vbox I mean)
<jbicha> darkxst: yes but I won't get to it today
<darkxst> ok thats fine
<darkxst> have you had any trouble with current vbox on Q (apart from the guest additions)
<jbicha> I've actually been using virt-manager these days
<jbicha> I got tired of the vbox bugs and wanted to experience the virt-manager bugs instead :)
<darkxst> lol, I gave up on vbox several years ago
<darkxst> but when I did still use it, I was always running the packages of vbox repo
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-20
<vibhav> .j ##d-a-t
<vibhav> oops
<nathanel1itane> i just popped the 12.10 gnome remix edit on live usb  and I must admit i am so tempted to come back to ubuntu  :) - one thing though, I am experiencing weirdness with  wine1.4: it refuses to install claiming failed deps and  broken packages... anyone have the same experience on  default ubuntu?
<nathanel1itane> hey jbicha!
<nathanel1itane> i just popped the 12.10 gnome remix edit on live usb  and I must admit i am so tempted to come back to ubuntu  :) - one thing though, I am experiencing weirdness with  wine1.4: it refuses to install claiming failed deps and  broken packages... anyone have the same experience on  default ubuntu?
<everaldo> jbicha, is anyone asking about the missing file vmlinuz.efi.signed ?
<everaldo> (in casper directory)
<jbicha> everaldo: nope, know anyone who needs secure boot?
<nathaneltitane> hey guys
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, hey!
<everaldo> jbicha, I will investigate but a friend just send a grub error message asking about this when using efi
<everaldo> it happens only with UGR, not with Ubuntu
<nathaneltitane> popped a live image of the gnome edition and must say I love it. make me want to come back to ubuntu :)
<nathaneltitane> you guys rocked it!
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, kudos for jbicha
<nathaneltitane> i stumbled on an error though, maybe it's because i ran it in live mode? wine refuses to install claiming a dependency and broken packages error
<nathaneltitane> even when using the winehq ppa for 1.5.1
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, what is the error?
<nathaneltitane> it refuses to install stating wine1.4.1-amd64 depends on wine1.4.1-i386...blablabla you have held broken packages . not installing due to failed dependencies
<nathaneltitane> i updated all the sources and caches befor proceeding in both cases..  no go
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, 64 bits right?
<nathaneltitane> indeed
<everaldo> please open a terminal and type
<everaldo> sudo apt-get install wine
<everaldo> after got an error
<everaldo> copy the message here or on pastebin.ca
<jbicha> everaldo: Canada?
<nathaneltitane> well i reverted back to my fedora system.. brb gonna load it up and reconnect. give me 5 mins
<nathaneltitane> yes
<nathaneltitane> montreal
<everaldo> jbicha, well, I used pastebin.ca but never think about canada
<everaldo> could be http://pastebin.com/ :-)
<everaldo> jbicha, some people just ask me why not have OpenOffice instead of Gnumeric and Abiword
<everaldo> also, they miss Firefox
<gnome> im back!
<everaldo> I recommend install this packages but 4/5 people think that this packages must come by default
<jbicha> paste.ubuntu.com :)
<gnome> im on the live image
<everaldo> oh! so theres one paste.ubuntu.com
<everaldo> gnome, ah... so you are using live system
<jbicha> points to the topic ^ :)
<everaldo> gnome, you must enable some repositories
<gnome> i did.
<gnome> i had loaded all standard repos manually and it still errored out afaik
 * everaldo shamed because never read topic :D
<everaldo> gnome, so, try again and paste results on paste.ubuntu.com so I can check the problem
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293627/
<TheLordOfTime> apt-get install wine wine1.4
<TheLordOfTime> add that there, and see if it whines any more
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293634/
<gnome> i had already tried that beforehand
<TheLordOfTime> and you're on which, 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime>  gnome: try apt-get install -f wine wine1.4
<gnome> same eroor
<gnome> 12.10
<gnome> gnome remix
<gnome> amd 64
<jbicha> could you paste the entire output of apt-get update
<TheLordOfTime> yeah you may need to do that
<gnome> live usb, created under ubuntu 12.04
<jbicha> and have you run apt-get update?
<TheLordOfTime> run apt-get update and try again, that may be the issue...
<gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293639/
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<TheLordOfTime> oh nevermind
<TheLordOfTime> random 403 error xD
<gnome> ^
<gnome> ??
<everaldo> hum, here it works on installed system
<TheLordOfTime> i was opening that paste page, and i got a 403
<everaldo> gnome, can you paste you apt sources.list?
<gnome> root@gnome:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnome> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64(20121018)]/ quantal main restricted
<gnome> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main universe restricted multiverse
<everaldo> gnome, also, for wine users I recommend 32bit system always
<gnome> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-security universe main multiverse restricted
<gnome> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<TheLordOfTime> use a pastebin!
<gnome> will do
<gnome> http://pastebin.com/rQBr6SZJ
<gnome> ^^ thats the apt update output
<gnome> well way back. i never had any wine issues on amd64, neither do i have on fedora as of right now btw
<gnome> that sounds like a control package error
<jbicha> gnome: the problem is that somehow you're not getting the 32-bit packages, wine is actually a 32-bit package
<gnome> mhm
<jbicha> I'm trying to look up something to check...
<gnome> i just generated a full sources list
<gnome> let me write and update
<gnome> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<everaldo> gnome,  wine is 32 bit even on fedora
<gnome> understood
<gnome> never knew...
<gnome> even with the amd64/i686 suffix?
<TheLordOfTime> yup
<jbicha> gnome: your sources.list is fine, no need to change it
<gnome> ok
<gnome> well wine 15.1 failed also last time i tried from their repo
<gnome> 1.51**
<everaldo> gnome, just a second I am trying to install wine 1.4 here
 * everaldo is also using a 64bit system
<everaldo> gnome, it is just downloading packages here... looks like it will works
<gnome> so why would it not function under live?
<gnome> you run the gnome edit too right?
<everaldo> gnome, yes.. always gnome edition ;-)
<gnome> apt-get install wine
<everaldo> sudo apt-get install wine wine1.4
<gnome> nada. still no go
<gnome> even with 1.5
<gnome> still asks the i386
<everaldo> jbicha, maybe it is a disk space size for live cd ?
<gnome> everaldo: isnt livecd dead?
<everaldo> gnome, no, it is not
<gnome> so if i install it it should run i guess
<everaldo> but maybe you cant have space to download all packages on a live session
<everaldo> gnome, yes, it works if you install, 82% here, 2 minutes more
<gnome> k
<everaldo> gnome, just works here, installing
<gnome> great then
<everaldo> gnome, your sources.list is a little different
<gnome> its the live sources
<everaldo> yes, not sure if live settings enable all tha you need but after installing it enable
<gnome> paste me yours
<jbicha> gnome: it doesn't work with the Ubuntu amd64 live disk either; you'll just need to wait and install wine after installing
<everaldo> gnome, would you like to try my sources.list (the one after install)
<gnome> ya
<gnome> please
<jbicha> whatever you install in the live environment won't automatically be installed after you install any way
<everaldo> gnome, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1293649/
<TheLordOfTime> jbicha's right
<TheLordOfTime> install first, then add the packages you want, otherwise it might not work
<everaldo> gnome,yes, jbicha is right, if you install you will lose packages after reboot
<jbicha> you're welcome to try and file a bug, maybe against casper, and the developers should move it to the correct package if that's not correct
<gnome> i know that guys. i was simply testing the features i personnally use under the live session to make sure everything ran ok. wine was the last thing
<jbicha> it's not a "Ubuntu GNOME" specific bug
<gnome> i thought so
<jbicha> we've got plenty of bugs of our own without needing to take responsibility for ubuntu's bugs ;)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<everaldo> gnome, but I am sure, if you install it will works
<everaldo> gnome, I just installed it here and is running ok, tested a Delphi program that uses ado and it works :)
<gnome> cool
<gnome> thanks
 * everaldo just wanna make clean that this delphi program comes from a customer ;-)
<gnome> so maybe im coming back to ubuntu after all :)
<everaldo> s/clean/clear/
<everaldo> gnome, I have used fedora for few months
<jbicha> gnome: you can always install in a virtual machine if you want to test before committing to actually install on your computer directly
<everaldo> also opensuse
<gnome> didnt feel like compiling the kernel modules for vbox :P
<everaldo> and Ubuntu always still the best in hardware compatibility and stability
<gnome> though, would be interesting to make full use of the usb storage capacity. and expand the image to maximal size allotted to enable all the repos on the image
<gnome> no^
<gnome> no?
<everaldo> gnome, the only problem for me was Unity, I really can't use it
<gnome> I HATE UNITY
<gnome> thats why i left in the first place
<everaldo> so, you understand me
<gnome> and honestly, fedora's hardware compatibility rocks
<gnome> but that's another story :)
<everaldo> gnome, yes?
<gnome> so, when are we going official?
<gnome> yes it is.
<everaldo> gnome, don't you have problems with wireless, nvidia and amd?
<gnome> im already on kernel 3.6.2
<gnome> at all
<everaldo> (in fedora)
<everaldo> gnome, how you install nvidia, amd and wireless in fedora?
<gnome> you just enable the external rpm fusion repos and boom!
<everaldo> gnome, ah, that
<gnome> kmod-nvidia
<everaldo> so, let me tell you my problem
<gnome> do tell
<everaldo> I had about 6 machines on some customers
<gnome> jbicha: when are we going official?
<everaldo> and fedora just update kernel packages
<everaldo> and nvidia stops to works
<everaldo> or wireless stop to works
<jbicha> gnome: we have to ask the Tech Board for permission and then there needs to be room on the build/image servers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors
<gnome> that's because you need to recompile the driver
<everaldo> gnome, then we need to wait between 2~4 days before rpm fusion updates its packages
<jbicha> I think Lubuntu had to wait a cycle after the first before the second was available
<everaldo> gnome, my customers can't do it :(
<gnome> i know. but you can just delay the updates to weekly
<gnome> and use akmod- which drags all required deps to recompile automatically on update
<everaldo> I did
<gnome> rather than kmod
<everaldo> and install have problems
<everaldo> even with akmod
<gnome> never happened to me
<everaldo> to be honest, this is not a problem for me at all
<everaldo> but for "normal" users it looks like a hell
<gnome> i know
<gnome> i knw exactly what you mean
<jbicha> everaldo: um, Fedora is too bleeding edge to be trying to support for customers
<gnome> jbicha: good to know. so i guess it's the same for all newcomers :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-21
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, I know it now
<gnome> jbicha: i just dug into dconf editor... apparently we are still dragging some unity keys around
<jbicha> I see guys running like Fedora 13 and I'm thinking man, you can't do that, with only 13 months max support you can only skip 1 release and then you *have* to upgrade
<gnome> jbicha: indeed
<everaldo> well, now my customers are using only LTS
<everaldo> and to be honest, I have only 3 customers, not too much
<gnome> but at least you don't need to wait for shuttleworth to stop scratching his ass to get a new driver *quickly*
<jbicha> gnome: sure, several apps depend on libunity for Unity launcher integration
<everaldo> jbicha, when 13.04 development starts?
<jbicha> everaldo: 13.04 should open some time next week
<gnome> jbicha: in this case its a lens... not sure we need it
<jbicha> but you can start filing blueprints or opening bugs or starting mailing list discussions now
<gnome> go look into com.canonical.Unity.Lenses
<everaldo> jbicha, do you think we can change our default package set for next cycle?
<gnome> other wise, jbicha my friend: awesome job! thanks for bringing gnome back to us and in its rightful manner
<gnome> everaldo: package set??
<jbicha> gnome: yeah, that's included with libunity9 bug 1055019
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055019 in libunity (Ubuntu) "libunity9 should depend on unity-common" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055019
<jbicha> everaldo: yeah we can make adjustments
<gnome> jbicha: cool, so it's gone soon or in the next cycle i suppose :)
<everaldo> gnome, yes, as package set I mean "packages that comes installed by default"
<gnome> oh ok. :)
<gnome> you guys can have a look at fedora - its vanilla gnome to the best
<everaldo> jbicha, btw, people are just impressed, they really love UGR
<jbicha> everaldo: yes, we can change our meta package
<everaldo> gnome, I always look at fedora ;-)
<jbicha> gnome: rawhide's scary though
<gnome> very
<gnome> as of now yes bc 18 is already branched
<gnome> that<s what im running as we speak
<gnome> are we going full gnome next cycle? no more canonical mods i mean...
<gnome> jbicha ^^
<everaldo> I just start to hack on gnome control center, hope to have all features and kill gnome-tweak-tool
<everaldo> also, just hope it can be integrated on oficial gnome control center
<gnome> tweak tooll you mean? dump the app and have it as a module?
<gnome> tool*
<jbicha> everaldo: it's quite unlikely that GNOME designers will take those additions to System Settings, they have been included in Tweak Tool for a reason
<gnome> jbicha: good point
<everaldo> yes, they wont people make settings
<gnome> though it does end up being a system related settings list
<jbicha> unfortunately, events are conspiring (on Ubuntu and GNOME's side) which will likely mean that we'll be stuck with GNOME Shell 3.6 for 13.04
<everaldo> btw, it comes from this "icon designers" from redhat :(
<everaldo> oh!!!
<everaldo> :(
<jbicha> gnome: System Settings will be cleaner for 13.04 but it's too early to say whether it will be 100% GNOME or not
<gnome> jbicha: fedora usually runs the same main version for a couple cycles before rolling to the new one
<gnome> jbicha: why not build it from source and have our own packages that are called throught the meta-pack
<gnome> through*
<everaldo> jbicha, the reason why we have a gnome-tweak-tool is that was started by a different person than don't know C programing and it is not possible to instegrate python modules in gnom-control-center
<jbicha> gnome: that gets quite complicated for dependency-handling; we likely wouldn't really be part of Ubuntu if we did that
<gnome> true.. forgot about that one
<jbicha> everaldo: I'm not so sure that John doesn't know some C; I think he just prefers Python
<jbicha> gnome: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbicha/germinate-output/desktop
<jbicha> there's several similar files in that directory; that kind of gives an expansion of what we have in our metapackage and what's pulling it in
<gnome> thanks
<gnome> question: are the ubuntu applets bound by unity?
<everaldo> jbicha, are we restrict to be very GNOME upstream  or we are free to have some steroids for UGR ?
<gnome> everaldo: no steroids please! i think the point of this was to have gnome to its purest, no? jbicha
<jbicha> everaldo: for the sake of fighting with Ubuntu and GNOME I think we need to stay mostly vanilla
<jbicha> we don't want Ubuntu to say "but you're not shipping pure GNOME anyway so what does it matter?"
<everaldo> humm
<gnome> exactly!
<everaldo> not too much happy with that, 18 months ago I start to disagree with some GNOME things
<gnome> quite honestly ( this how i do it..) i end up dumping all customizations anyway
<jbicha> it gets pretty annoying at times being in the middle but that's why I'm here - to try to bridge the gap
<gnome> i used to do it on ubuntu till i got fed up and moved out
<gnome> jbicha: we arent bound to libreoffice if we go official are we?
<jbicha> by patching over GNOME's mis-designs, we're encouraging users not to complain to GNOME but to blame us for all the decisions
<gnome> ^^THIS!
<jbicha> gnome: we have basically 100% ability to choose what packages we ship; Kubuntu has never shipped Ubuntu One for instance
<everaldo> jbicha, well, you are right, I don't like it but you are right :(
<gnome> jbicha: if i must request one thing, please oh please! do not put libreoffice on it
<jbicha> everaldo: Suse or Mageia have more flexibility to patch over stuff
<jbicha> gnome: that's a 50/50 decision as GNOME doesn't actually have a default office suite
<gnome> that wouldnt stop anyone from installing it aftwerwards anyway
<gnome> removing it, on the other hand 'dirties' the install
<jbicha> well eventually LibreOffice will have a simpler UI that's easier to use
<gnome> eventually....
<gnome> in a long long long long time
<gnome> the framework has taken ages to update - heck, theyre still on it
<jbicha> I'm considering dropping Evolution by default though as it's not core GNOME but just an app
<gnome> what would be the replacement
<gnome> fedora uses it...
<everaldo> jbicha, I use openSUSE for years when working on Novell and people there are really hard to convince anything IMHO
<jbicha> here's the definitions of what's core and what's not http://git.gnome.org/browse/jhbuild/tree/modulesets
<jbicha> gnome: I think a majority uses webmail, others prefer Evolution or Thunderbird or mutt or something
<gnome> id back the webmail statement. thats all i use
<everaldo> jbicha, anyway, I know that we can't patch any GNOME but we can install packages that get us more features right?
<jbicha> I think it added 10MB or so to our image because I accidently left it out of the Alpha
<gnome> and thank you for getting rid of mozilla too
<jbicha> Web 3.8 will be getting the new pages tab-replacement
<jbicha> it's ok because epiphany's tabs are pretty awful if you have more than about 7 open
<gnome> if anything... id vote for keeping it streamlined and simple. people can overhaul it after install
<jbicha> so it actually doesn't make their tab handling any worse, it can only get better :)
<gnome> i meant 'web mail' as in browser + gmail
<gnome> mmm question: does ndisgtk handle ethernet drivers too? not just wifi
<jbicha> everaldo: sure, we installed deja dup, gwibber, and transmission this time and they aren't strictly GNOME
<gnome> well.. they are considered essentials jbicha
<gnome> and they work very well too
<everaldo> well, looks like I can play a little, theres some "window" for customization ;-)
<gnome> just please, keep it simple and low memory. think about it. with this now, we can actually take advantage of the mobile built-ins for eventul ports for tablets and stuff
<gnome> ubuntu is the #1 choice
<gnome> eventual*
<gnome> unity is just awful for that
<jbicha> everaldo: I think we may change the wallpaper too but I'd like to keep it conservative and looking like GNOME, I really liked Fedora 15's lovelock wallpaper
<gnome> jbicha: why not do what i spoke about in the forums
<jbicha> gnome: ?
<gnome> the plymouth ubuntu logo on gnome-blue solid background
<gnome> it would also unify the transitioning from plymouth to gdm to shell
<gnome> if you make it the same for all three
<everaldo> gnome, the gdm starts with blue strips, that is why we made an animation of blue strips
<gnome> this version?
<jbicha> gnome: feel free to send a proposal to the mailing list, screenshots or mockups are useful
<gnome> will do
<gnome> but basically let me explain:
<gnome> default ubuntu uses plymouth as ubuntu logo on aubergine, right?
<jbicha> we may switch to something like https://live.gnome.org/GnomeOS/Design/Whiteboards/Boot though
<gnome> OOOOOh even better
<jbicha> GDM 3.6 briefly flashes the default wallpaper on the screen which is why we used the default wallpaper instead for 12.10
<gnome> true that. good point
<everaldo> jbicha, that is my first theme ;-)
<gnome> so seamless was in your mind then
<gnome> :)
<jbicha> everaldo: yes I remember :) they may change that behavior in gdm 3.8 though
<gnome> so basically plymouth would be using gdm's underlying background image
<gnome> yes?
<gnome> jbicha" ^^
<jbicha> from boot up to log in should feel fairly smooth yes
<gnome> cool - added to ubuntu's silent grub settings, this will be pure win
<gnome> jbicha: ubuntuone claims to be installed, i do not see it anywhere...
<everaldo> jbicha, looks like we have some efi problems that will require rebuild the iso
<everaldo> jbicha, is there any chance that it happens?
<gnome> what is the efi issue?
<gnome> i run efi
<everaldo> a missing file on casper folder
<gnome> which?
<gnome> will that pose a problem if i attempt an efi install?
<everaldo> error: file `/casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed` not found
<everaldo> gnome, yes, it will
<gnome> oh. when are you rebuilding then?
<jbicha> gnome: ubuntuone is not installed, just pieces of it
<everaldo> I don't know if we can rebuild and also I don't know from where this file comes from on  Ubuntu
<everaldo> jbicha, we can rebuild if needed?
<gnome> ubuntuone-client-gnome for install?
<nathaneltitane> back!
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, fedora ah?
<nathaneltitane> indeed
<everaldo> :-)
<nathaneltitane> gonna install into gnome boxes to test out all the final stuff before formating
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, let us know if you have any issues
<nathaneltitane> will do. i plan on sticking around with you guys. i cant code but i sure as hell can test the living crap out of software :)
<everaldo> :)
<jbicha> everaldo: linux-signed is what has that .signed file, interestingly it's amd64 only
<everaldo> jbicha, probably because EFI is 64bit only right?
<jbicha> I'd prefer an actual bug report, is it just that efi users have trouble after installing? in that case, we could just release note it
<nathaneltitane> YEP
<nathaneltitane> i might assume we'd have trouble *WHILE* installing
<nathaneltitane> where was it in the image again?
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, I will fill a bug report after dinner
<everaldo> ah, a friend here just copy the file to usb stick from ubuntu to ubuntu-gnome-remix and it works
<jbicha> or we could just spin a 12.10.1 image for amd64 only
<nathaneltitane> where was the file located jbicha
<nathaneltitane> ill copy it for install until you guys respin
<jbicha> tell the friend to install linux-signed-generic so that upgrades work
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, casper folder
<jbicha> I have to figure out the correct way to respin first
<nathaneltitane> k
<nathaneltitane> my point exactly.. until you do
<nathaneltitane> :)
<everaldo> jbicha, he cant install it, it is on installation
<jbicha> I guess we just need to install that and things should work
<everaldo> jbicha, when you enter a live session just receive this message
<everaldo> after installed everthing works fine, just need to copy this file to the casper folder
<jbicha> everaldo: if install completes, then he can just chroot in and install that package
<everaldo> well, it is working and not installed anything after complete installation
<jbicha> everaldo: would you like to regenerate the iso to test if it works https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script
<jbicha> I'll rebuild and re-release after I get it uploaded (it might not happen until Monday)
<jbicha> but there's no use releasing until it's verified that the problem is fixed
<everaldo> jbicha, I will rebuild iso here and test on mac and efi capable pc, after tests then email you
<jbicha> everaldo: sure, thanks!
 * everaldo searching for a good excuse to not go sushi with his wife
<nathaneltitane> lol
<nathaneltitane> sushi is good
<nathaneltitane> y not go
<everaldo> it is cold today
<jbicha> how cold?
<nathaneltitane> cold
<nathaneltitane> too cold
<everaldo> 17o C
<everaldo> well, cold for a brazilian guys that is always on 38~35 C
<everaldo> :)
<nathaneltitane> 12C here but windy and rainy as hell
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, where?
<nathaneltitane> montreal
<everaldo> 12C for me is like a cold hell
<nathaneltitane> try -40 :)
<everaldo> no, thanks :)
<nathaneltitane> joined the team on launchpad
<nathaneltitane> boxes is awesome
<nathaneltitane> we seriously need it for the next release
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, what is uses? kvm?
<nathaneltitane> qemu it seems
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: at the moment it's amd64 only on Ubuntu, it requires hw virtualization so it's not necessarily a very good choice
<nathaneltitane> oh
<jbicha> as default at least
<nathaneltitane> is it available throught the gnome3 ppa?
<nathaneltitane> through**
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: it's in the regular Ubuntu archives https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-boxes
<nathaneltitane> spins are arch dependant anyway, why not include it on 64
<nathaneltitane> wanna keep it uniform i suppose throughout the build?
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: personally I haven't found it to be that great yet; it was broken during much of the quantal cycle and I only recently got access to a computer w/ hw virtualization
<nathaneltitane> seems to run flawless right now for me
<nathaneltitane> and im on an alpha btw
<jbicha> right, the Boxes devs use Fedora I believe; they definitely don't use Ubuntu
<nathaneltitane> lol
<nathaneltitane> still pretty powerful
<nathaneltitane> out of the box virtualization is very cool
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, better than VirtualBox?
<nathaneltitane> so far it seems
<nathaneltitane> no module config or build
<nathaneltitane> click, load, install, boom
<everaldo> will try it
<nathaneltitane> detects iso through home paths and even enables URIs
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: I think the real issue is that you're used to VirtualBox being broken, it usually works pretty well on Ubuntu :)
<nathaneltitane> oh no. i sure as hell know how to make it work, but i rather not spend time configuring it
<nathaneltitane> :)
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: right, it needs 0 configuration on Ubuntu (at least up until 12.04)
<nathaneltitane> the OSE one
<jbicha> the Debian maintainer does a good job
<nathaneltitane> im talking about the prop version
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, looks like it uses vnc? is that right?
<jbicha> nathaneltitane: but you don't need that, just add the proprietary extension pack
<jbicha> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<nathaneltitane> mhm
<nathaneltitane> good to know
<nathaneltitane> seems like it everaldo
<jbicha> everaldo: it uses qemu & spice, I don't know about vnc
<nathaneltitane> vnc is for the remote machines
<everaldo> just looking at code
<everaldo> and looks like it opens a vnc session to vm
<everaldo> not sure if does it always
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, do you have any windows vm ?
<nathaneltitane> no
<nathaneltitane> i have a dedicated windows machine for work
<nathaneltitane> im an industrial designer
<nathaneltitane> so i cant do without adobe and autocad and solidworks
<everaldo> ah, ok
<nathaneltitane> and the only reason i use wine is for MLCAD since i run linux 98% of the time at home
 * everaldo loves how vala code looks
<nathaneltitane> often heard about vala
<nathaneltitane> is it that great?
<everaldo> well, the syntax is more clean than glib/gtk/c stuff
<nathaneltitane> hmm
<everaldo> and you don't need the .h files, it all on .vala code
<nathaneltitane> cool
<everaldo> and looks like C#/Java
<everaldo> but it compiles the .vala in .c/.h and then compile to native code
<everaldo> so, don't loose any performance compared to C code
<nathaneltitane> thats why. good to know
<everaldo> is there any ppa for gnome-boxes?
<nathaneltitane> everaldo: he said its in the ubuntu archives
<nathaneltitane> or i guess you can just add the ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
 * everaldo installing gnome-boxes (it is on official archives)
<nathaneltitane> cool
 * nathaneltitane 
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, just working here
<nathaneltitane> meaning
<nathaneltitane> ?
<everaldo> even gnome-shell works perfect
<everaldo> I like it
<nathaneltitane> es
<nathaneltitane> yes
<nathaneltitane> i've always had faith in the gnome team
<nathaneltitane> they do awesome work
<everaldo> theres only one thing that I did not like
<nathaneltitane> which is
<everaldo> the black window title
<everaldo> like other gnome programs
<nathaneltitane> theme you mean
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> I do prefer the default theme
<nathaneltitane> i kind of like it. it does help on the media focus for images and movies
<nathaneltitane> *MY* theme is even cooler
<everaldo> where it store vms?
<nathaneltitane> under ~/.local/share/gnome-boxes
<nathaneltitane> brb. going back to live to install :)
<darkxst> jbicha, this is quite bizarre, how can policykit-1-gnome possibly be missing, when a number of core gnome things depend on it?
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1069104
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069104 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell broken since quantal upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> crazy, it sounds like his system is probably fairly broken in that case
<darkxst> yeh both logs are quite contridactory as well
<darkxst> first one can't find polkit, but is trying to load compiz also
<darkxst> second log is failing to load polkit, since an agent is already active
<darkxst> some other guy compained about the second issue, in an unrelated bug report
<jbicha> well if gnome-shell fails, it would try to fallback to gnome classic which would include compiz if he started from Ubuntu 12.04
<darkxst> no that wont happen now
<darkxst> fallback is decided by gnome-session right at the start
<darkxst> any critical error after that point will crash gnome-shell and stop there
<darkxst> (it will probably attempt to respawn though)
<darkxst> the only way to hit fallback now is to actually select the session from gdm/lightdm (unless llvmpipe happens to be broken)
<jbicha> everaldo: I was told that we might not need to respin, could you or him file the boot bug against grub2?
<jbicha> they haven't quite figured out what the problem is as there's only one other similar case of boot failing
<jbicha> *known case so far
<jbicha> is he running with secure boot?
<darkxst> lol, I imagine secure boot will produce more than its fair share of efi bugs!
<darkxst> over the next cycle, previously lots of boards were using hybrid modes, that emulate bios for boot, but wont be valid with secure boot
<arvicolinae> hello everybody
<arvicolinae> a few minutes ago I tried to install the 64 bit ubuntu gnome remix
<arvicolinae> but I got the following error: /casper/vmlinuz.efi.signed not found try booting the kernel first
<arvicolinae> do you have any suggestions what I could do to get this working?
<jbicha> arvicolinae: please file a bug against grub2 with as much information about your hardware as you can?
<jbicha> for instance, are you running with Secure Boot?
<arvicolinae> ok in the launchpad?
<jbicha> yes, you can run ubuntu-bug grub2
<arvicolinae> I don't think so
<jbicha> the developers are quite interested in trying to figure out why grub is failing to boot unsigned kernels on some machines
<arvicolinae> ah ok
<arvicolinae> this issue occurs only with the stable release of the gnome remix
<arvicolinae> with the beta I had this strange nouveau problem
<arvicolinae> which information do I need to provide since I'm running Debian 64 bit at the moment?
<darkxst> jbicha, is this efi issue booting the installed system? or the iso?
<arvicolinae> hi all
<arvicolinae> @jbicha: The Ubuntu developers rejected my bug report because the gnome remix isn't an official ubuntu flavour
<arvicolinae> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1069475 for further information
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1069475 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub fails to boot unsigned kernel" [Undecided,Invalid]
<arvicolinae> so who could help me?
<darkxst> arvicolinae, does it happen with the normal quantal images?
<arvicolinae> I didn't tested
<arvicolinae> but I found out that it doesn't happen with the beta version of gnome remix
<darkxst> arvicolinae, ok that is strange, can you try with normal ubuntu image
<arvicolinae> sure
<arvicolinae> see you in a few minutes ;)
<darkxst> jbicha, fwiw, I can't even get the ubuntu gnome images to boot at all in vmware efi mode (I don't even get as far as grub ;( )
<darkxst> standard quantal release boots fine though
<arvicolinae> ok problem didn't occur with normal quantal daily built
<arvicolinae> are there daily builts for the gnome remix
<arvicolinae> ?
<darkxst> no, you have to build it yourself
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script
<darkxst> grab that, and then run './livecd-script.sh customize amd64 quantal-desktop-amd64.iso'
<arvicolinae> ok thanks
<arvicolinae> do I have to download all the scripts?
<darkxst> yeh, just use 'bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script'
<arvicolinae> very nice system ;)
<arvicolinae> so this script builds the gnome remix from an normal quantal daily built?
<arvicolinae> very cool guys :D
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> and actually all the boot stuff is just copied of the normal quantal image. so it is strange this only occurs for our image
<darkxst> arvicolinae, also you should run 'livecd-script.iso clean amd64' each time before re-building image again
<arvicolinae> ok what does that do?
<arvicolinae> cleaning cache?
<darkxst> yeh just cleans up anything left over from the last build
<darkxst> if you dont do it, the image ends up twice the size
<arvicolinae> hahaha
<arvicolinae> ^^
<arvicolinae> then I'll better run the command
<arvicolinae> how many developers are there for the gnome remix?
<arvicolinae> ok, thank you very much
<arvicolinae> I'll report tomorrow if I'm successful or not
<arvicolinae> good night
<nathaneltitane> hello!
<nathaneltitane> jbicha: attempted to copy the signed vmlinuz from a standard ubuntu 12.10 amd64 image and the live failed to boot up.. it hung with a blinking cursor. did everaldo's friend copy the whole casper directory or just the file?
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, do you get to grub menu?
<nathaneltitane> not even
<darkxst> ok that is possibly a different issue
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, just the file
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: i think you are aware of the missing file?
<darkxst> our image is missing efi boot entry
<nathaneltitane> well that didnt work everaldo
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, I am right now checking this bug
<nathaneltitane> i mounted the image with file roller and copied it right into the already 'burned' usb casper folder... nada
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, yeh but that happens after grub menu
<everaldo> well, leave me a mail so I can tell you after finish my tests here (everaldo.canuto@gmail.com)
<nathaneltitane> it's the one on the launchpad
<nathaneltitane> nathanel.titane@gmail.com
<darkxst> some efi bios can't read ISO9660 ;(
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: i attempted the boot on an old machine first
<nathaneltitane> otherwise guys, the build is flawless
<nathaneltitane> it runs on my non efi desk like a boss
<everaldo> nathaneltitane, I will leave you a mail when finish my tests
<nathaneltitane> i am so very happy about this. :)
<nathaneltitane> no prob everaldo
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, if you go into efi shell, you will find that it can't read the cd
<nathaneltitane> my laptop doesnt have a shell darkxst
<nathaneltitane> it's a standard bios interface
<nathaneltitane> which makes me beg to ask darkxst : my laptop does offer a boot from device shell
<nathaneltitane> how can i get it to do that?
<darkxst> so your laptop which is bios, is failing to boot? then that is something different again
<nathaneltitane> um no, it is efi, but no shell
<nathaneltitane> and the attempt i am talking about was on the machine i am currently running on, standard bios
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: my point is: if it is only bios, it shouldve just booted
<darkxst> efi will (should) have a shell
<nathaneltitane> well, ubuntu and fedora refuse to boot live if i do not isohybrid the images to uefi capable boot
<nathaneltitane> and i ran all the efivars tests and efibootmgr tests and it is indeed efi
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: i read about the fact that some vendors dismiss the shell due to limited memory
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> isohybrid doesnt do efi though
<nathaneltitane> yes
<nathaneltitane> isohybrid -u
<nathaneltitane> i did it for fedora
<darkxst> did you try on our image?
<nathaneltitane> not yet
<nathaneltitane> and ubuntu is uefi capable by default
<nathaneltitane> normally
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, but like I said we have not included the efi boot entry
<nathaneltitane> bc i attempted with a default 12.06 image a montha ago and it booted, which led me to discover isohybrid and run it on the fedora image i wanted to load
<nathaneltitane> OH
<nathaneltitane> so it does need to be hybridized
<nathaneltitane> 12.04**
<nathaneltitane> let me try it now and get back to you
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296385/
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, oh
<darkxst> try copy /boot/grub/efi.img
<darkxst> to isolinux/efiboot.img
<darkxst> inside the iso
<nathaneltitane> what was that iso editing tool again?
<darkxst> iso master, is one
<nathaneltitane> i think thats the one, thanks
<darkxst> everaldo, you have a machine that gets to grub and then fails?
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: you sait to copy is as what again? sorry, had to log out, couldnt get a lock on apt
<nathaneltitane> said*
<everaldo> darkxst, no, but I will have it in a couple of hours :)
<everaldo> just waiting for machine
<darkxst> <darkxst> try copy /boot/grub/efi.img
<darkxst> <darkxst> to isolinux/efiboot.img
<darkxst> everaldo, try adding the following to genisoimage command "-eltorito-alt-boot -e boot/grub/efi.img -no-emul-boot" at the end of the command but before the '.'
<nathaneltitane> darkxst: still unable to find efi image
<everaldo> darkxst, ok, I will do it
<darkxst> nathaneltitane, do you have the iso build script?
<nathaneltitane> nope
<nathaneltitane> as in livecd-tools&
<nathaneltitane> *?
<darkxst> no our build script for ubuntu gnome images'
<nathaneltitane> nope
<nathaneltitane> i guess ill just wait on the spin
<darkxst> well it will need testing before we release anything
<nathaneltitane> im here for that :)
<nathaneltitane> link it up when its ready
<darkxst> I just need to work out the correct commands to generate a proper efi image
<nathaneltitane> no prob. - take your time
<nathaneltitane> be back in a bit
<everaldo> darkxst, nathaneltitane, instead of send a mail directly to you guys, will just send to mail list
<everaldo> so we can handle
<nathaneltitane> k
<nathaneltitane> link me to the page plss
<darkxst> everaldo, oh an test without the -signed package
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-14
<Ponch0> Hey guys anyone here i've been beggin the regulars for help all day with the setup of my internet
<Ponch0> none of my internet works on my laptop
<Ponch0> and i'm desperate like a monkey for a banana
<Ponch0> um how come when I try to install a drive I get "can't read private key" error?
<Ponch0> driver
<darkxst> Ponch0, what driver?
<Ponch0> ethernet driver, wifi and wired, neither work after fresh install, and new hard drive
<darkxst> is it from a PPA?
<Ponch0> nope. from backports
<Ponch0> network drivers rather.
<darkxst> hmm the keys for backports are built in
<Ponch0> I transfered the file from another computer with a usb
<Ponch0> does it have something to do with the fact that I have Home as encrypted? I did do the install as root tho.
<darkxst> oh possibly
<Ponch0> damn, is there any way around this?
<darkxst> no idea, I have never really played with encypted partitions
<Ponch0> haha ok i'll reinstall without it
<darkxst> but usb stick should not be encryted so its kind of odd
<Ponch0> the weird thing is the only thing i find on this error are unanswered posts or some obscure forums
<darkxst> Ponch0, you may get more help on one of the #ubuntu chanels
<Ponch0> thanks
<Ponch0> hey darkxst: if I wanted the newest release of ubuntu-gnome iso where would I get it?
<Ponch0> with 13.10 3.8
<darkxst> just grab the daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/
<Ponch0> awesome thank you!
<Ponch0> what's odd is that during installation, my wifi works fine i can connect and update everything.
<darkxst> Ponch0, if wifi works during installation, it should also work after!
<Ponch0> exactly!
<Ponch0> I'm doing an install now, see if anything changes.
<Ponch0> without encrypt home folder
<Ponch0> nope no luck with the internet, still doesn't work
<Ponch0> i just found something in logs apparmor="DENIED"
<topyli> hm. where's the notification area? things keep changing! i'm going back to twm! :-)
<darkxst> topyli, <super>+M
<topyli> oh! thanks darkxst :)
<darkxst> or just swipe down with mouse ;)
<darkxst> i.e hit bottom edge of screen with a bit of screen
<darkxst> speed even
<topyli> so it seems. i've been too slow apparently :)
<bjsnider> darkxst, any idea what the process would be to run a wayland session just for testing and whatnot? i have all 3 ppas
<Ponch0> hey guys is there a way to remove gnome network manager without removing gnome desktop?
<bjsnider> why no empathy 3.10 in any of the ppas?
<topyli> Ponch0: no, but removing gnome-desktop is not a big deal. gnome-desktop is just a metapackage that contains no software in itself
<topyli> when you upgrade the system from say 13.04 to 13.10, it's good to have those metapackages in place however. it increases your chances of having a sane upgrade :)
<Ponch0> oh ok, but does that mean that i will have unity desktop if it gets removed?
<topyli> no. if you're running gnome, you've probably broken unity for good :)
<Ponch0> it's a fresh install of ubuntu-gnome 13.10, so I never had it i guess?
<topyli> all those packages like ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-gnome-desktop, gnome-desktop etc. all contain zero software in themselves. they're just aides that help you easily install a bunch of other packages
<Ponch0> ah ok thank you topyli
<topyli> cheers
<Ponch0> topyli, one last question, I'm using wicd, how can I get the icon in the top gnome panel?
<Ponch0> i found somoething about it in bazaar.launchpad but I have no idea how to use that
<Ponch0> https://launchpad.net/wicd
<Ponch0> rather this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wicd-devel/wicd/experimental/revision/853
<topyli> the topicons extension comes to mind, from extensions.gnome.org
<Ponch0> awesome thanks so much once more.
<topyli> it moves "legacy tray icons" to the top panel. icons like wicd and skype and what have you
<Ponch0> haha already works, your awesome thank you!
<topyli> :)
<topyli> i broke poncho's network :(
<topyli> :)
<darkxst> bjsnider, that is a ricotz question!
<bjsnider> darkxst, i'm getting it working here and then i will submit it for acceptance in the ppa
<bjsnider> 3.8 just doesn't work with gnome 3.10 obviously
<bjsnider> unusable
<darkxst> bjsnider, it might need an updated clutter, which we can upload to the ppa, due to many rdepends
<bjsnider> i haven't got that far yet
<phillw> darkxst: is there anything urgent needed for notifications, or bringing people up to speed on generic bugs that I can help you with?
<darkxst> phillw, I havent had time to really track things over the last few days, so not sure where we are at with generic bugs
<phillw> darkxst: afaik, we still all have https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix committed]
<phillw> it is hopefully on the mend. It will require a complete re-spin and re-test.
<phillw> darkxst: Ali is still unwell. lubuntu is heading for rrelease (as you are); do feel free to poke me in the ribs and I will help out where I can.
<phillw> the major push will be when https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165 gets released. As a previous release manager, provided you can show it will sort out the side by side bug for ubuntu-gnome the release team will accept previous results to allow a full release :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-15
<darkxst> phillw, they still havent switched off the cron jobs yet anyway
<phillw> darkxst: they have; just that there are re-spins; this was pre adverised
<darkxst> phillw, they have fired at exactly the same time, the last 3 night
<phillw> darkxst: I'm persona non gratis on #uubntu-release; but one of your release-managers would have been asked. As it is; final release is not driven by cron jobs afaik. Feel free to ask (just do not say I sent you!)
<phillw> all systems are frozen, you release manager should be on that channel to find out what planned respins that they have :)
<phillw> I'm not even sure if they still have the ether pad up; I think they decided it was 'too much trouble' to keep updated :/
<trebor_dki>  does anyone know how to hide the magic-cookie (X11, gdm3) effectively? xauth nextract <hidefile> :0; xauth remove :0    does not do the job.
<antoon_> could anyone help me?
<antoon_> Is there a way to revert my Ubuntu installation to Ubuntu GNOME, without having to reinstall from scratch?
<antoon_> I'd preferably make this transistion when updating to 13.10.
<bjsnider> ricotz, so i've been doing a bit of work on empathy 3.10
<bjsnider> i saw your build as well
<bjsnider> i talked to a couple of devs in their channel about it
<bjsnider> they created this "telepathy-account-widgets" project and integrated it and that's where all the build failures happen, including yours
<bjsnider> the makefiles are not specific enough and the linker fails to find the appropriate symbols
<bjsnider> i think i can work with them to fix this and then get the changes integrated into a 3.10.2 release
<ricotz> bjsnider, i know there are several under-linking issues
<bjsnider> my latest set of failures are here: http://paste.debian.net/57658/
<bjsnider> all under that directory
<bjsnider> they do really want to integrate this upstream though
<bjsnider> and that's the best way to do it since otherwise a gigantic patch that includes all the makefiles would be necessary
<ricotz> that would be nice
<bjsnider> the patch i'm using right now is 3 mb
<ricotz> it wouldn't be a gigantic patch
<bjsnider> well, here's what happened
<ricotz> just patch the Makefile.am!
<bjsnider> yes
<ricotz> dh_autoreconf will do the rest
<bjsnider> no, that doesn't work
<bjsnider> it triggers an error about a version mismatch
<bjsnider> autoconf i think it is
<ricotz> i see, shouldn't be hard to make it work though
<bjsnider>  all the other makefiles were built with a slightly newer autoconf, and when ours is run it fails and demands that the whole thing be done again
<ricotz> i see, currently i don't have time
<bjsnider> yeah, i figured. i wil work on it even though i don't have time either
<bjsnider> 3.8 is totally useless with gnome 3.10
<bjsnider> it will not let you sign in to google
<Dudytz> hi all! in ubuntu saucy + gnome 3.10 the changes in the Gnome Tweak (activation of plugins) not persists after a reboot, can anyone tell me if is a know bug?
<DavidBrooke> I'm having a video tearing problem. I'm using ubuntu-gnome 13.10 and intel 2405s with hd graphics 3000. Any ideas to remedy this issue?
<Syme_> Hey all - I've got a problem installing Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One laptop that seems to be somewhat common - I disabled the Windows function that prevents third-party OSes from being installed(that thing everyone hates), but now it's just showing me the SYSLINUX/Peter Anvin copyright page and won't go past that. The solutions I see online are telling me to change some things in the installation files, but what to change and how 
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-16
<tamer> global menu yokmu olm bu gnome da
<tamer> ekranin ustunde 120 px bedava bosşluk
<tamer> olacak iş değil
<richardsdma> hello!
<richardsdma> i have just tested ubuntu gnome and the display does not turn off. i have an amd laptop with a x1270 video card. 5.5 years old!
<AlumniUS> hey when is Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 going to be released?
<Forage> I've been staring at my brand new laptop for two days now because I didn't want to waste time upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 with two days ahead of me. Just in case: will Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 be released tomorrow as well or is this still unsure?
<mgedmin> AFAIU, since Ubuntu GNOME uses the same repositories, you'll get upgrade prompts from Update Manager  at the same time
<mgedmin> installable CD images are a different question
<Forage> downloadable iso's will do just fine :-)
<Forage> the wait safes me installing 13.04 now and update to 13.10 two days later, but the baby just screams to be taken for a spin and I don't want to leave her hanging for another week ;-)
<bjsnider> Forage, i really don't think that's a very good plan
<bjsnider> the latest daily spin is 99.9999% of the final release
<bjsnider> only a few minor bugfixes at most will be different
<Forage> i.e. 13.10 final will be available tomorrow?
<Forage> Nice: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/gnome-irc-app-polari-in-development at least it can't be worse then using Empathy :-/
<bjsnider> that should be "than"
<Forage> hehe, ty :-P
<mgedmin> ah, but is it packaged for ubuntu?
<Forage> mgedmin: too soon, it's still very early in development, self compile only at this stage
<phillw> your 13.10 iso's are back for testing, expect a further re-spin though.
<Morgus> hey when is ubuntu gnome 13.10 going out?
<phillw> Morgus: same time as all the others! thursday PM (UTC). #ubuntu-release will have the announcement
<Morgus> <3 it
<Morgus> thx
<phillw> Morgus: sorry, it is #ubuntu-release (not plural :) )
<phillw> Morgus: 3rd time lucky? .... #ubuntu-release-party :D
<nadrimajstor> I have my private dedicated server located in Germany, with a 100MBit/s connection (unlimited data plan), which usually is doing nothing. Is there a need for mirroring some ISOs? Or I could just seed them via torrent...
<phillw> nadrimajstor: you can torrent if you wish, I use a script for http://phillw.net/isos/ which pulls in all the flavours with the exception of ubuntu 'main' (they have enough seeders for that) for direct download.
<phillw> I take each milestone and final.
<phillw> nadrimajstor: to save hammering the cd.server, it uses the previous milestone and then does an zsync. I'll be happy to pass you the script; but I did not write it! If you have any queries you'd need to ask the author who looks after it.
<nadrimajstor> I could manage some BASH scripting on my own.. Thank you... (I always forget that I could do diff downloads)
<nadrimajstor> I like the features of GNOME 3.10... And could spare 3-4 hours per week to help.
<nadrimajstor> However, beside admin BASH and Python scripting, my coding skills are limited.
<nadrimajstor> I could do Serbian Latin/Cyrillic translation :?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: all teams are always looking for translators :)
<phillw> zsync is the fastest way to download if you already have a base ISO. it needs installing as is not the default (rsync is, but needs more data to refresh an image).
<phillw> if there is no image for a base, zsync will go and grab the entire file :)
<nadrimajstor> Translation wiki... COMING SOON! :'(
<bjsnider> ricotz, so, for whatever it's worth, i managed to build empathy 10.1 debs here
<bjsnider> as long as you're not trying to build it with unity or uoa it's more or less fine
<bjsnider> so that's where the underlinking is
<bjsnider> but it's going to be a huge change, because all of these little account-plugin-xx packages will be gone. so the end result will be more like debian's packaging
<bjsnider> also /usr/share/dpkg/buildflags.mk is causing a ftbfs, so i had to comment that out
<bjsnider> and almost all the builds get a dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for debian/empathy/usr/lib/empathy/libempathy-3.10.1.so
<bjsnider> totally spurious because i can manually run it and it get the dependencies. might be a multiarch issue
<bjsnider> darkxst, totem being held back at 3.8 because of clutter?
<xjunior> Hey people. After I have a Dell XPS 13. After I installed ubuntu-gnome, I no longer have access to the laptop BIOS Setup or Boot loader. Not even the Dell logo shows up. It goes straight to ubuntu gnome. Can anybody help me or try to?
<bjsnider> xjunior, is this efi?
<xjunior> yep
<xjunior> bjsnider:
<bjsnider> did you try holding delete continuously?
<bjsnider> i'm sure this h as nothing to di with gnome specifically though
<xjunior> bjsnider: Is there a way to, from ubuntu I restart straight into windows?
<xjunior> then I can do a bios update
<xjunior> maybe if I change the boot order
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> that's it
<darkxst> bjsnider, I havent even looked at totem yet, does it need updated clutter?
<bjsnider> i dunno, i just mentioned it because you talked about it in relation to empathy
<bjsnider> i'll try to build it here and see what happens
<darkxst> empathy doesnt need a new clutter though
<bjsnider> no, i built it here and it didn't complain about that
<bjsnider> it did complain about a million other things, but not that
<darkxst> clutter update is needed for wayland however
<bjsnider> meh
<bjsnider> i don't see that wayland is used here
<darkxst> its not
<bjsnider> what's the difference then
<bjsnider> forget about it
<darkxst> anyway there probably not anything holding back totem, empathy etc, if you wanted prepare the updates ;)
<bjsnider> all of the unity/uoa patches are holding back empathy
<bjsnider> plus, huge changes to the packaging are necessary
<bjsnider> they made a lot of change sunder the hood
<bjsnider> all of the account-plugin-xx packages will have to be turned into transitional
<xjunior> bjsnider: flashing the BIOS fixed the issue. That was a crazy issue thoguh
<xjunior> though
<bjsnider> could be a grub2 bug
<phillw> EFI and UEFI can be a pain :)
<xjunior> bjsnider: I believe so…
<xjunior> phillw: yeah… I think it's some messed up stuff the boot repair did
<darkxst> bjsnider, can temporarily disable unity/uoa patches while its in staging
<bjsnider> darkxst, ok, so there are still 2...
<bjsnider> hold on
<phillw> I've never had the (mis) fortune to have to install on such kit. My last machine was win7, which just got wiped :)
<bjsnider> yeah, still 2 ftbfs issues
<bjsnider> darkxst, /usr/share/dpkg/buildflags.mk is causing a ftbfs, so i had to comment that out
<phillw> darkxst: hopefully your RC will arrive in next couple of hours. The build machine has been busy today!
<bjsnider> and a dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for debian/empathy/usr/lib/empathy/libempathy-3.10.1.so
<bjsnider> if you're ok with not adding those buildflags and can figure out the shlibdeps issue i can build it
<bjsnider> i tried about 10 builds and that happened 9 times
<darkxst> bjsnider, are you using pbuilder?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> dpkg-buildpackage
<bjsnider> it may not happen in the ppa i guess
<darkxst> you should always test builds in pbuilder, since it much closer to the ppa builders!
<bjsnider> meh
<bjsnider> if you want to try a build i'm up for it
<bjsnider> i can send you the scripts or whatever you prefer
<darkxst> phillw, ok cool!
<darkxst> bjsnider, debdiff
<bjsnider> just from the one in saucy?
<darkxst> bjsnider, and use filterdiff -i "*/debian/*"
<phillw> it will have the verision number 20131016.1  They are building now.
<phillw> we're eagerly awaiting them on lubuntu, as well :)
<darkxst> bjsnider, yeh
<bjsnider> filterdiff?
<darkxst> bjsnider, do something like `debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian/*"`
<bjsnider> if you want
<darkxst> bjsnider, you might need to add DPKG_EXPORT_BUILDFLAGS = 1 before buildflags.mk
<bjsnider> alright, i'll run a build here to test
<darkxst> bjsnider, and use this patch https://bug701903.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=253915
<bjsnider> what would you like me to name it?
<darkxst> bjsnider, it replaces the similar patch already in there
<darkxst> ubuntu_launch_uoa_panel.patch
<darkxst> bjsnider, I have to run, will be back later
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> alright, got the debdiff
<phillw> Hi ubuntu-gnome people. you final ISO should be arriving within the next hour (or three). http://launchpad.net/bugs/966480 is fix released and should not trouble you on the 20131016.1 build. Please just be patient and watch on #ubuntu-quality for the bot announce they have landed. Re-testing and finding older bugs is just frustrating :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966480 in casper (Ubuntu Precise) "The prompt asking for media removal is not shown at the end of the installation" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-17
<phillw> (02:04:16) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Saucy Final] has been updated (20131017)
<phillw> (02:04:17) queuebot: (notice) Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Saucy Final] has been updated (20131017)
<phillw> better late than never, sorry for the slight delay in relaying.. been busy on the lubuntu tests
<phillw> I'm sure you will forgive me being 10 minutes late :D
<kam> hey guys I installed nemo (file-manager) and it broke my permissions, I can't untar a file for example: permission denied. I uninstalled it but nautillus is now also affected. anyway to change this?
<kam> Also searching for an answer, I see a lot of reference to /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop and my folder is completely empty.
<kam> ill brb
<kam> Could I just reinstall nautilus file manager?
<kam> brb again
<kam> ok re-installed nautilus didn't work and completely removing and installing didn't work either
<darkxst> bjsnider, how did you go with empathy?
<carnelknowledge> G'day Folks. When I upgrade to saucy should I purge the gnome3 ppa first?
<jan77> hi
<jan77> did someone already update?
<bjsnider> darkxst, the debdiff is done
<SonikkuAmerica> Is our 13.10 out yet? (I know where to get it)
<jan77> SonikkuAmerica: yes http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/release/
<mgedmin> so who can change the /topic to mention 13.10?
<mgedmin> huh, gnome-control-center from the ppa on saucy doesn't fit on my 1366x768 screen
<jan77> mgedmin: did you update already?
<mgedmin> yes
<jan77> and it worked flawless?
<mgedmin> yes
<jan77> I'm a bit scared of pressing that button, since it's the first update for ubuntu-gnome...
<mgedmin> I had the gnome3team/gnome PPA enabled before I upgaded
<mgedmin> that doesn't seem to have caused any problems
<mgedmin> I had to re-enable it after the upgrade, but it looks like it has only one package in saucy (gnome-control-center, plus two dependencies of it)
<mgedmin> ok, I've got to go now
<phillw> mgedmin: I *think* darkxst can. I don't have privs on this channel as I'm only trying to cover for Ali while he is not well.
<vas32> is there a list whit bugs from 13.10
<vas32> and why using gnome 3.8 :(
<danieldbower> Quick question, is there a way to install ubuntu-gnome using software raid?  I usually see an alternate-download I think.
<danieldbower> either no one is on, or I've done something incorrectly...  I see no chatter...
<topyli> danieldbower:
<topyli> people are probably just asleep or celebrating the release
<danieldbower> :-)  Thanks topyli
<danieldbower> Seemed kind of dead in here...  I'll just post on the forum then.  Thanks!
<topyli> danieldbower: sounds like a general ubuntu question rather than specific to ubuntu-gnome. you could try #ubuntu as well
<danieldbower> I think it is specific to ubuntu-gnome, on straight ubuntu, I would do the installation with the alternate or server cds
<danieldbower> with ubuntu-gnome, only the desktop cd is available
<danieldbower> can't remember if i used ubuntu-gnome to do the initial install on that machine.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 13.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<topyli> danieldbower: maybe you could just do a minimal or server install and then add ubuntu-gnome-desktop? note that i don't know what i'm talking about, just guessing
<danieldbower> yeah, I was doing some reserch to see if there is any difference between installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop packages on vanilla ubuntu vs going with ubuntu-gnome
<danieldbower> I don't see a list of differences between ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome on http://ubuntugnome.org/wiki/ to be sure if I would be missing out on any customizations
<danieldbower> danieldbower = bowerstudios
<darkxst> bjsnider, paste it and I will have a look
<bjsnider> darkxst, http://paste.debian.net/59003/
<darkxst> bjsnider, formatting is messed up, can you try paste somewhere else
<bjsnider> what?
<bjsnider> what do you mean
<ricotz> meaning the paste isnt a proper diff ;)
<bjsnider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253179/
<bjsnider> line 485 is because there's an extra schema, so it can't be that specific anymore
<phillw> hi nadrimajstor did you come to a decsion on mirroring? (Not a nag, just got a guy in DE who is looking for a lubuntu mirror :) )
<nadrimajstor> First thing, after I got back from work, (couple of hours ago) I've put ubuntu-gnome-13.10 ISOs torrents on seeding... At least I can make some bump on network graph :D
<nadrimajstor> It peeked at about 10% network pipe... So I could without problem put other stuff to.
<phillw> nadrimajstor: okies, i will not help this guy, he needs old fashioned direct download. My server in France is now being updated, that should help him out over the massive hit the cd.image server in London is taking.
<phillw> s/i/it
<nadrimajstor> I could make a quick hack... Download lubuntu ISOs via torrent and expose them with plain python simpleHttpServer...
<nadrimajstor> And kill http server when is no longer needed?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: I'll leave that to your tender mercies. As I mentioned, I'm also an archive for flavours. come the A1 of 14.04, the intermediate releases for 13.10 will be removed. I keep them as one two occaisions they have been needed by the dev / bug team to check a change that occurred after a milestone (e.g. alpha 2) as the cd.image server does not hold them for very long.
<phillw> s/one/on
<phillw> nadrimajstor: darkxst when my server catches up with the zsyncs catches up (takes a couple of hours and I forgot to ask it to be kicked off). http://phillw.net/isos/ubuntu-gnome/ will have a direct download as a mirror if you choose to mention it on your 'get-ubuntu-gnome' page(s)
<nadrimajstor> I've added lubuntu desktop ISOs for seed...
<nadrimajstor> Also, will this help:
<nadrimajstor> http://s1.nadrimajstor.com/
<nadrimajstor> ?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: they should show up as on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO when torrent is selected?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: We have a lot of ISO's owing to what we support :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/Why_So_Many_ISOs it does make testing much more 'fun' :D
<darkxst> phillw, thanks, pretty certain your mirror is already listed on our download pages ;)
<phillw> darkxst: okies. I always comment it out for lubuntu wiki area until the server is zsync'd up :)
<darkxst> phillw, oh right, wiki was pointing at raring
<phillw> darkxst: easier way, to make it release agnostic is to point to http://phillw.net/isos/ubuntu-gnome/ But I do provide the link directly to the new release. It's up to your wiki team as to how you want to deal with that.
<phillw> darkxst: if it is only one wiki page, I don't mind adding it to our lubuntu wiki *TODO* listing whilst decisions are taken :)
<phillw> As I'm a wiki editor for all flavours, it's just a reminder to me :)
<darkxst> I updated the link, however we do have an empty Torrent section on that page
<darkxst> and the download page on the website needs updating, but I know how much you like wordpress ;)
<phillw> darkxst: as nadrimajstor has only just added a torrent link it will need editing
<phillw> darkxst: the secret there is to do what we did for lubuntu.net It points to the wiki page GetLubuntu :D
<phillw> darkxst: when you get time, have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#Pre_and_Post_release_TODO It's what we've built up over our releases to cut down on missing pages for us doc people, and a reminder for the devs. (It is actually in the dev / team area and not a general documation area).
<darkxst> bjsnider, you probably need to update shlibs.local to fix buildflags issue
<darkxst> why did you remove most of the configure flags? some of those still exist
<darkxst> phillw, will have a look
<phillw> darkxst: at your leisure. 13.10 is out, which is what matters :) Have a break before plunging head long into 14.04 :)
<darkxst> 14.04 will be very quiet for us if Ubuntu stick with gnome 3.8
<phillw> I'm looking forward to actually having a clean install of 13.10 on my machine... By heck, it's been pushed to its limits over this last cycle. But, guess what? I'd not have missed it for all the tea in China :D
<phillw> I do not expect things for gnome or GTK (lubuntu uses a lot) will change for an LTS. It's just asking for trouble. Julien (our head of dev) expects 0% of Qt in 14.04.
<bjsnider> darkxst, the build flags were removed because configure told me they are meaningless
<bjsnider> i don't think they updated the info in configure --help because it disagrees with configure
<darkxst> and --disable-schemas-compile?
<bjsnider> had ot make sure the new schema got through
<darkxst> but dpkg compiles schemas on install?
<bjsnider> meh, i wasn't sure on that one
<bjsnider> i really needed the schema, without it empathy-accounts crashes immediately
<bjsnider> i'm not sure why the packaging was moved so far away from debian
<bjsnider> darkxst, what would shlibs.local fix?
<darkxst> the dependency issue you had with buildflags enabled
<bjsnider> oh, cool, i'll run it through
<bjsnider> i had it updated at one point but i deleted it by accident
<darkxst> bjsnider, and do document changes in the changelog ;)
<bjsnider> why isn't empathy multiarch?
<bjsnider> darkxst, got a new debdiff with all those changes + a detailed changelog if you want
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-18
<bjsnider> well, i tried building the latest xchat-gnome, but after installing it, the scroll wheel doesn't work and neither does tab completion
<bjsnider> well, scroll wheel in message window doesn't work
<bjsnider> could be collateral damage from one of these patches i guess
<nadrimajstor> phillw: I've made a proper cdimage mirror for lubuntu and ubuntu-gnome
<nadrimajstor> take a look at http://ubuntu-cdimage.nadrimajstor.com/
<nadrimajstor> I had not enlisted this mirror anywhere...
<nadrimajstor> So add it where you find fit...
<Forage> congrats and many thanks for ubuntu gnome 13.10!
<Forage> love the more consistent startup styling (grub, splash, login)
<Forage> because I updated from 13.04 (incl. stable and staging ppa) and now have 13.10 (incl. only stable ppa) installed, I'm a bit unsure if and where I can report a specific bug.
<Forage> The only noticeable issue I found is the background jumping from one screen to another and back again when going to the activities overview
<Forage> I've got a dual monitor setup with the right-hand monitor as the primary. A single background is spanned across both monitors
<Forage> When I go to the overview, the left-hand monitor background part shifts to the right-hand monitor, causing a quite disruptive screen change
<Forage> This could be a gnome thing, but is it "fair" to report with the mixed packages from different sources?
<Forage> should I upgrade to the staging and next ppa first?
<Forage> if yes, how "stable" is the staging ppa at this stage, compared to staging for 13.04?
<darkxst> bjsnider, yeh send it through
<mgedmin> is the control center supposed to look like this in Ubuntu GNOME (with the PPA enabled)?  http://imgur.com/ROkaieI
<mgedmin> better question: what do I need to apt-get remove to get rid of that Landscape thing that makes the window too high for my 1366x768 screen?
<mgedmin> *too tall
<mgedmin> anybody here using chromium?
<mgedmin> is it just me or are fonts rendered weird in chromium 29 in ubuntu gnome 13.10?
<mgedmin> especially in the address bar: the text even jumps up and down while I'm typing
<Forage> mgedmin: what's wrong with that control center?
<Forage> looks fine to me
<mgedmin> it does not fit on my laptop's lcd (720p)
<Forage> ah
<Forage> you got two additional icons creating the extra lines
<Forage> one flag in the top section and the landscape service in the bottom section
<Forage> stupid you can't resize that window
<bjsnider> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257032/
<mgedmin> okay, apt-get remove landscape-client-ui-install gets rid of one rown
<mgedmin> but the window still doesn't fit in 1366x768
<bjsnider> mgedmin, that's how large it is here, and it doesn't resize
<erle-> gnome-panel crashes in saucy
<erle-> i filed a bug
<erle-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1241571
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241571 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "gnome-panel crashes, if clock displays locations/weather" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> didn't know it was still there
<bjsnider> mgedmin, i asked the devs about this and they responded that ubuntu's gcc fork has that issue, but the thing should actually look like this: http://imgur.com/ApIAdkc
<jpnurmi> top-left hot corner no longer reacts to hover after upgrading to 13.10 - any tips?
<jpnurmi> i can't find anything relevant in settings or tweak tool
<Forage> jpnurmi: just a hunch, try pushing a bit more in the corner. I found the same thing with the notification bar not appearing any more
<Forage> bit of getting used to
<jpnurmi> Forage: nope, unfortunately doesn't help... it requires a click now :/
<Forage> hmm, shouldn't be
<Forage> who uses that anyway? ;-P Can hardly keep my hand off the "Windows" key any more :-D
<jpnurmi> i tend to use it if my hand happens to be on the mouse :p
<Forage> takes you way off course, less efficient :-P
<jpnurmi> well, the other hand might be holding a coffee cup so not necessary that inefficient ;)
<jpnurmi> ooh... it's actually synergy that breaks it
<Forage> sounds likely
<bjsnider> no it doesn't require a click
<bjsnider> it requires a quick movement
<bjsnider> move it quicker
<Forage> man, long time since I used that application. I'm even a bit surprised it still exists
<Forage> loved it back in the days
<jpnurmi> yea, sometimes it feels like it's causing more trouble than being helpful
<Forage> are there issues with gnome-terminal that prevents being updated to 3.8 in the gnome3 stable ppa for Saucy? I found that to be the only Raring remnant not present in a ppa after the upgrade
<Forage> (just out of interest, it's working fine for me)
<bjsnider> i'm going to be working on totem this weekend
<Forage> bjsnider: name confusion or different subject? ;-)
<bjsnider> i just say whatever pops into my head at a given moment
<Forage> hehe
<Forage> by the way, will it be "safer" to use the staging ppa for Saucy after it gets a round of 3.10.1 updates?
<Forage> You never guess what my next question is going to be ;-P
<Krukas> Hello, how is the upgrade process from ubuntu gnome 13.04 to 13.10. or is het better to do a clean install?
<Forage> Krukas: upgrade works fine
<Forage> "better" all depends on personal preferences
<Krukas> okey thx
<Forage> for a fine working system there's no reason to do a clean install
<Forage> wtf, any of you getting a long list of installed gnome extensions as well after the upgrade? If I go to the website, it lists all kinds of extensions I never used
<Forage> WTF! you guys added extension to the distro by default?!
<Forage> darn, ubuntu-gnome-desktop depends on gnome-shell-extensions
 * Forage not liking that move... cluttering the extensions list
<topyli> many of those default extensions are needed for classic mode
<topyli> maybe all of them even? i don't know
<roasted> I just bumped my laptop to 3.10 before I left for lunch. anxious to get back and see if it worked well
<roasted> hello from 3.10/3.8/3.6 on ubuntu gnome 13.10
<roasted> maybe I said that wrong. Perhaps the next and staging PPA upgrade the 3.6 bits to 3.8 or newer?
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<topyli> roasted: next+staging means 3.10
<FrazerXD349> Hello?
<FrazerXD349> Does anybody know how I can install Gnome 3.10 in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<darkxst> roasted, just install gnome3 ppa if you only want the missing 3.8 bits
<FrazerXD349> I want the latest features in version 3.10
<FrazerXD349> is it just to add ppa repository and write apt-get install gnome
<darkxst> FrazerXD349, install gnome3-next and gnome3-staging PPA's
<darkxst> bjsnider, what was disabled? >> * Disabled  since the telepathy-account-widgets code is underlinked. ???
<FrazerXD349> thanks darkxst, I'll try it
<darkxst> FrazerXD349, then just use software updater or use apt-get  dist-upgrade
<bjsnider> darkxst, that was a duplicate of something further down. here's a revised version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6259825/
<bjsnider> darkxst, they've got gnome-music packaged in debian now
<darkxst> bjsnider, I see
<bjsnider> i'll build it here and see if it works and whatnot
<darkxst> we can copy it to the ppa, however will probably want to un-drop the ubuntu-notify patch
<FrazerXD349> Hello?
<FrazerXD349> Does anyone know how to install Gnome Software Center in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10?
<darkxst> bjsnider, uploaded empathy
<bjsnider> coolio
<Dudytz> hi all! I have installed the Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 with PPA Gnome 3.10 ... in the GNOME Terminal > Edit > Profile Preferences ... is not present the Background tab for change the transparency ... is a bug of Ubuntu Gnome or a know bug in the Gnome 3.10?
<darkxst> bjsnider, and gnome-music as well
<darkxst> bjsnider, for future reference try to format changelog more like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154181521/empathy_3.10.1-0ubuntu1~saucy1_amd64.changes
<roasted> darkxst: oh, so 13.10 = 3.8 with bits of 3.6, but 13.10 with gnome3 = full 100% 3.8 environment. Meanwhile, gnome3 + staging = full (full?) 3.10 environment.
<roasted> darkxst: speaking of which, will a full 3.8 environment always require a PPA in 13.10? Or is that something that regular system updates can eventually patch in?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-19
<darkxst> roasted, yup, no going to be possible to get gnome-control-center update into 13.10
<roasted> I see
<roasted> kind of a bummer that ubuntu gnome will seemingly be a continual race with PPAs
<darkxst> hopefully things will improve with 14.10
<darkxst> but until then
<darkxst> yeh
<roasted> what would be different about 14.10?
<darkxst> Mir, which hopefully means Ubuntu will be less dependent on the gnome bits
<roasted> you mean, Mir landing in Ubuntu, so Ubuntu will distance from Gnome making Ubuntu GNOME easier to be more independent? Or that Mir is coming to Ubuntu GNOME?
<auscompgeek> roasted: Mir would hopefully mean Unity would be less dependent on GNOME, making it easier to keep up with GNOME's release cycle
<roasted> ah
<roasted> so is Ubuntu GNOME going Wayland?
<darkxst> roasted, eventually yes
<bjsnider> i could see them creating their own non-gnome qt-based file browser, and so forth
<bjsnider> that way they could get rid of systemd
<roasted> so, question...
<roasted> if Ubuntu going away from heavy Gnome dependency is key to Ubuntu GNOME being able to stay more in sync with upstream, what's stopping Ubuntu GNOME from doing that now? Can you guys not distance yourselves like Mint/Cinnamon 2.0 did from Gnome?
<bjsnider> systemd becomes a big problem with 205
<darkxst> bjsnider, why?
<darkxst> roasted, we share packages in the main archive like gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-control-center
<roasted> is it necessary to 'share' them?
<roasted> Seeing Cinnamon turn independent just made me wonder how Ubuntu GNOME couldn't be fully independent from Ubuntu's Gnome while retaining the Ubuntu base.
<darkxst> unless Ubuntu forks them, yes
<roasted> But I'm also not a dev, so...
<darkxst> Well Cinnamon forked gnome at about 3.4
<roasted> so forking it kind of changes the game plan I suppose?
<bjsnider> darkxst, something mbiebl mentioned. i'm trying to remember what it was
<darkxst> we can't fork, we want upstream
<darkxst> bjsnider, I heard it currently has a dependency on systemd init, but that is fixable I believe (havent really been following closely however)
<bjsnider> i don't have the message cached either, which sucks
<roasted> darkxst: right, I'm not suggesting to fork. I'm just beginning to make sense of this... forking (like Cinnamon did) gave them the ability to do what they want how they want without the version of Gnome packaged in Ubuntu (and therefore Mint)
<darkxst> roasted, right and it also means they don't get any of the improvements that have happened since then
<roasted> true
<roasted> double edged sword
<bjsnider> i wonder why every time i open a picture it opens scaled down to 99%
<Mibru> congrats on 13.10, is ubuntu-gnome rid of all things pertaining to unity?
<FrazerXD349> I have Ubuntu Gnome with Gnome 3.10. How can I get all those new Gnome apps such Software Center and Maps, for example?
<ricotz> bjsnider, hi, did you test the empathy package?
<ricotz> thanks for looking into it, but it doesnt seem to be a good idea to disable all this stuff, and it is pretty broken (aka not working) for me here :\
<Gaelos4> hi
<Gaelos4> any issu with ati video card ?
<Gaelos4> i have a hd6670
<roasted> oh how angry I've become
<roasted> need to print out a ticket for a conference I'm going to in approx 40 minutes and gnome says "failed to add printer" each time I try to add it
<nadrimajstor> I've rolled Lucid trough out the office computers and had similar issue with regular users not being able to add printer... IIRC it was some privilege issue... Adding to that, unlocking changes in "Users and Groups" also didn't work...
<nadrimajstor> Fun times...
<nadrimajstor> And that was a LTS... :D
<ricotz> maybe a missing "cups-pk-helper" package
<AbsintheSyringe> thinking of switching from debian sid to 13.10, however one of the first things I see is that "privacy" and "search" is missing from control center
<AbsintheSyringe> why is this?
<AbsintheSyringe> ok, adding gnome team ppa adds it
<bjsnider> ricotz, i've been running it for a few days, it doesn't seem broken. what's not working?
<bjsnider> it won't play well with unity i'm sure. i don't run that so i haven't tested that side of it
<ricotz> bjsnider, i simply upgraded and checked if my jabber account still works, unfortunately not
<bjsnider> ricotz, which account dialogue did it open? was it the uoa version or the gnome version?
<ricotz> it is registered in both, the uoa dialog was broken, and goa one lists it too
<bjsnider> ok, i know why the uoa dialog is broken
<bjsnider> i am preparing a revised debdiff
<bjsnider> it was built with uoa=yes but the uoa files were not installed anywhere
<bjsnider> here i built it with uoa=no
<ricotz> why did you drop the files?
<bjsnider> uoa=no doesn't build them at all, and i assumed that they didn't exist anymore. i didn't understand the libaccounts-plugin thing
<bjsnider> i do understand it now
<ricotz> you changed the package layout and missed to fix those?
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> so test and build it like it is suppose to go into the ppa ;)
<bjsnider> it's pretty easy to fix though, because those packages are still there as transitionals, so they just get the files back in the new version
<bjsnider> also there are a couple of new files to install
<ricotz> ok
<bjsnider> the thing is i thought because of the uoa patches not working i culdn't build it with uoa at all, but that's not the case
<ricotz> uoa is upstreamed
<ricotz> ok, let tim look at and upload it
<bjsnider> now i fully understand the differences between the ubuntu and debian packages
<bjsnider> i think i did pretty well considering i've never dealt with empathy or libaccounts-plugin before
<ricotz> bjsnider, don't worry, i wanted to make sure you are on it ;)
<ricotz> btw, how dare you to think i am running unity! ;)
<bjsnider> it was the only thing i could think of at the time
<bjsnider> that went perfectly
<nadrimajstor> As Papa Smurf sed: "... , if the engineering leads on ubuntu want to switch to systemd that will be absolutely fine by me, ..."
<nadrimajstor> Can we have a Ubuntu with GNOME and systemd? O:-)
<bjsnider> it's hugely invasive and hardly justified, in case you haven't heard
<CountryfiedLinux> hey y'all
<CountryfiedLinux> I have an idea for the next Ubuntu Gnome
<CountryfiedLinux> I think it should have Docky or Plank dock by default
<CountryfiedLinux> First impressions are lasting ones, and lack of dock makes it very less "usable"
<CountryfiedLinux> That is unless a user prefers to go into overview every time they wish to launch a favorited app and still not being able to minimize by clicking on the overview icon
<CountryfiedLinux> And perhaps a menu extension also
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh yeah, and avconv doesn't work in 13.10 it says it dumps something, don't remember.
<bjsnider> i think there's an extension to always display the dock, not just in overview
<bjsnider> darkxst, empathy_3.10.1-0ubuntu1~saucy2.debdiff : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264644/
<bjsnider> i kept all the changes you made to mine
<bjsnider> tested it here, builds successfully
<JoaoSantana> hi all
<roasted> oh
<ricotz> bjsnider, please merge your changelogs and only mention the actual changes to 3.8.x package
<bjsnider> damn changelog
<bjsnider> i'm just going to have one entry that reads "did some stuff."
<ricotz> bjsnider, i know i might be annoying
<ricotz> i really don't like "Removed most extra build flags as configure reported that they are meaningless"
<ricotz> since it *is* better to explictly enable things rather than relying on auto-detections in the buildsys
<ricotz> also keep the line-length < 80 in the changelog
<bjsnider> no, the only build flags i removed were the ones that illicit this response: configure: WARNING: unrecognized options:
<ricotz> bjsnider, http://paste.debian.net/plain/59585
<roasted> does staging or next pull in the ubuntu online accounts?
<ricotz> e.g. "--enable-goa=yes"
<roasted> I recall not seeing it until I added ppa's
<ricotz> -usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.Empathy.gschema.xml
<ricotz> +usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<bjsnider> enable-goa is unrecognized
<ricotz> bjsnider, why is this needed? ^
<bjsnider> there's an extra schema to install
<ricotz> better to add "org.gnome.telepathy-account-widgets.gschema.xml" explictly
<ricotz> AC_ARG_ENABLE(goa,
<ricotz>  is still there
<roasted> why does evolution-ews not get pulled in as a dependency when you add an exchange account in goa?
<roasted> nice, can't even install evolution-ews
<roasted> 3.8 in repos despite 3.10 installed
<bjsnider> ricotz, yeah it appears to be there, and it's listed in --help but when you run the script it says it's unrecognized, so i'm not sure if it's still working or not
<bjsnider> i can ask them in their channel
<ricotz> bjsnider, please just merge and reformat the changelog
<ricotz> i will take a look
<bjsnider> ok
<ricotz> and use http://paste.debian.net which doesnt require to login
<ricotz> bjsnider, did you use my package as base?
<bjsnider> i used the 3.8.4
<ricotz> e.g. 39_default_to_freenode_for_irc.patch should be refreshed not dropped
<bjsnider> the file being patched doesn't exist iirc
<ricotz> the setting was moved to another file
<roasted> hey, ricotz. You do work on eOS?
<ricotz> bjsnider, also 23_idomessagedialog_for_voip_and_ft.patch
<ricotz> roasted, yes
<ricotz> bjsnider, http://paste.debian.net/plain/59597 ?
<ricotz> bjsnider, ah what is the reason to remove "libunity-dev" ?
<bjsnider> no need without the unity patch
<bjsnider> it can be there but it will do nothing
<ricotz> this provides badges and progress indicator for docks
<ricotz> 41_unity_launcher_progress.patch
<bjsnider> right, that doesn't apply
<ricotz> it applies
<ronj> Hi! I just updated my raring ubuntu-gnome box to saucy + ppa-GNOME3 + ppa-GNOME3-next, went flawlessly :) . I have one single problem: keyboard shortcuts (as defined in the 'Keyboard' config applet) don't work. E.g. I even the default Ctrl+Alt+T bound to 'Terminal' doesn't work. Is this a known issue? Can you help me troubleshoot?
<ricotz> bjsnider, are you ok with the changelog http://paste.debian.net/plain/59598 ?
<ricotz> i applied your changes to my previous package update
<bjsnider> yes but patch 23 applies now right?
<bjsnider> that line can go
<ricotz> huh?
<bjsnider> +    - 23_idomessagedialog_for_voip_and_ft.patch,
<roasted> ricotz: mind if I ask you a question regarding that? (if not just ignore it) https://bugs.launchpad.net/plank/+bug/1204856 your comment about r891, I don't know what to do. What is r891 referencing? An update from update manager? Or an update I need to patch in manually?
<ricotz> ... , refreshed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1204856 in Plank "Auto-hide isn't reliable anymore after latest upgrade" [Low,Fix released]
<ricotz> roasted, #elementary-dev
<bjsnider> ricotz, oh, i thought the - meant removed
<roasted> you got it - thanks.
<ricotz> bjsnider, no ;)
<bjsnider> i think this build will fail though
<ricotz> yes it does
<ronj> -Update after some research- After upgrading from raring to saucy + gnome3 PPA + gnome3-next PPA, my system-wide keyboard shortcuts work only partially. It seems the ones defined in DConf (org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings) do work (including for example Maximize, Close, etc.), but other ones (e.g. "Launch Terminal" or the whole "Custom" section) do not. Is it a known issue? Can I do something about it?
<ronj> Precising: all shortcuts defined in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings work, and all shortcuts defined in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys don't do anything
<ricotz> ronj, could you try restarting gnome-shell
<ricotz> alt+f2 - r
<ricotz> bjsnider, pushed and built
<ronj> ricotz, just tried restarting gnome-shell, that didn't help
<bjsnider> cool
<ronj> I tried re-setting them via the control center, didn't help either. I also noticed that the ones in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys were defined as for example <Primary><Alt>o and tried switching to <Control><Alt>o, like in org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings, that didn't help either
<ricotz> ronj, hmm, i am occasionally experiencing that the media-keys arent working which seems to be a gnome-shell problem
<ronj> ok, good to know. Can I help? Do you want me to try asking #gnome-shell? Something else that might help narrowing down on the issue?
<ronj> Should I try ppa-purging gnome3-next and see if it's specific to ubuntugnome shell's 3.10 ?
<ricotz> ronj, would be nice if you could mention that on #gnome-shell
<ricotz> purging wont help since this is more a gnome-settings-daemon <> gnome-shell interaction problem
<ronj> ok
<ronj> Will do and come back here, this evening or tomorrow. Thx!
<ricotz> i mean "won't help" to fix the real problem
<ricotz> thanks
<bjsnider> ricotz, does your jabber account work now?
<ricotz> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> ricotz, does empathy-accounts work?
<ricotz> bjsnider, hmm, it crashes
<bjsnider> segfault?
<ricotz> yes
<bjsnider> i was able to test it without uoa for the past couple days
<ricotz> in telepathy-glib
<bjsnider> worked with no uoa
<bjsnider> i mean it worked in the sense that it didn't segfault
<ricotz> weird, i use the g-c-c panels, did it work in 3.8.4?
<bjsnider> well, that's what happens when it is run, is it calls up the gss uoa panel
<bjsnider> gcc i mean
<bjsnider> but yeah, you can bypass it by going directly to gcc
<bjsnider> i'm 99% sure it worked in 3.8
<ricotz> bjsnider, seems like the define of "TPAW_UOA_PROVIDER" gets lost or isnt set properly
<bjsnider> better submit a bug to gnome about it
<ricotz> could be related to the autoreconf
<bjsnider> guess this thing still isn't ready for prime time
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-20
<ronj> hello again. Got no answer yet to my "Half of keyboard shortcuts don't do anything" problem on #gnome-shell, but one friend of mine just upgraded and has the problem too.
<bjsnider> problem is this is not a good time to be asking questions in there
<bjsnider> weather extension now updated and working with 3.10
<bjsnider> looked into totem 3.10.1 a bit
<bjsnider> it requires a new totem-pl-parser, which in turn requires a new libsoup. the latter is already built in debian, and builds fine here too, so no big deal
<bjsnider> but pl-parser still has a ftbfs due to a gensymbols error
<bjsnider> and even if that wasn't the case i don't know if that's enough to get totem past the configure stage
<bjsnider> i did refresh the patches for it
<lain_> test
<lain_> hi
<rubiotel> hola...¿algien que hable español?
<trolo> hi
<trolo> has anyone problems with online accounts?
<wondering> hello..
<octane> hey, somebody can tell me what is the live session user password? I want to try the gnome classic session
<zero1> hello all, I recently installed ubuntu-gnome 13.04, yet when I run screenfetch it lists my DE as Unity 7.0.0 (I also had to turn off amazon search, etc) is this normal or did I somehow end up with an ubuntu installation from an ubuntu-gnome iso?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: you about?
<nadrimajstor> phillw: I'm really bad at multitasking... Please, lead me in to you quiestion.
<phillw> nadrimajstor: :) is this you? https://launchpad.net/~ipejic
<nadrimajstor> phillw: correct... that is me :)
<phillw> I'm just updating our mirror areas on the wiki and wish to credit you with your mirror for us :)
<phillw> nadrimajstor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Mirror_Sites Thanks for being a mirror :)
<nadrimajstor> phillw: That is as at least I can do... I'll do more when I find where I do fit the best... For now I'm trying not to be annoying :)
<phillw> mirroring is always a great way to help. Doesn't take much time to maintain, but does make a difference to the smaller teams who do not have as many torrent seeders (more so for lubuntu as we have so many versions!)
<nadrimajstor> phillw: Could you make one small change?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: I can, or you can edit any wiki page!
<nadrimajstor> phillw: set url to http://ubuntu-cdimage.nadrimajstor.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/release/
<nadrimajstor> phillw: I can edit any page... B-)
<phillw> nadrimajstor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Mirror_Sites that okay for you?
<nadrimajstor> phillw: great work...
<phillw> feel free to poke me for wiki stuff. It's not actually scary!
<nadrimajstor> phillw: s1 sub-domain might change... however I will make sure that ubuntu-cdimage sub-domain is always correct.
<phillw> nadrimajstor: okies... same as I hold all mine under http://phillw.net/isos/ that way, we all know the root for them :)
<nadrimajstor> phillw: and when you want to move them to another server, you have to do http redirect?
<phillw> nadrimajstor: as my dedi server has been around for a while, I do not expect ever to lose my domain name. Should that happen, I'll just alter the DNS records :)
<phillw> I was offered a much cheaper deal; but it would have meant losing my 10 ipV4 addresses which other teams use. It took only a few seconds to decide against that.
<phillw> (I did have to check with my sponsor; and their decision was also made in seconds :) )
<nadrimajstor> phillw: Hetzner.de have a biding system for older unused dedicated servers... When a price droped to 20EUR/month I could not resist to buy one. :D
<nadrimajstor> phillw: I've purchased domain just try bitcoin and privacy policy of some Island ISP :D
<phillw> that's cheaper than mine, but I could only switch to cheaper if I surrendered all of my ipV4's.
<phillw> they are now worth a lot more than what I paid for:)
<nadrimajstor> phillw: Well... In the package I got only one IPv4 address... for every additional one I will have to pay 1.5EUR/per IP
<phillw> that's the going rate, mine are 1GBP / month from two split RIPE blocks I managed to get before they were all gone. I wanted a 3rd block, but missed out.
<nadrimajstor> phillw: nice part was, IPv6 block is included in to the price... And to my surprise, third of the torrnet traffic is v6...
<phillw> I have thousands of ipv6 :) them pesky ipv4's are getting harder to find :D
<phillw> nadrimajstor: to say yes to the invite!
<phillw> *do say yes*
<shay> hi.
<shay> gnome 3.8 and xkb are wrecking havoc on my bilingual keyboard. Can anybody help?
<ronj> shay, hi. I do customize my QWERTY xkb keyboard layout for a few French characters and run 3.8 just fine so maybe I can help, go ahead
<ronj> BTW, following up on my "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1242423 . Can anyone reproduce this?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1242423 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Shell 3.10 from gnome3-next PPA causes system keyboard shortcuts to partially fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shay> ronj, thanks.
<shay> I'm using bilingual us,il keyboard, which I (used to) switch with alt+shift
<shay> 'setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,il"' did the trick
<shay> but in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10/Gnome 3.8, the change of keyboards is erratic. The only thing that does change for sure is the keyboard status indicator
<shay> the layout itself only sometimes. I can't figure out when it does (switching windows seem to help)
<shay> switching using the keys set in the keyboard settings work, but I can't set alt+shift there.
<shay> and using setxkbmap or gnome-tweak-tool breaks as described.
<shay> Looking at setxkbmap -print, it looks like it got reset -- the "+il" disappers from the xkb_symbols line
<shay> ideas?
<ronj> ouch, no
<ronj> what prevents you from using keys settable in the keyboard settings panel?
<shay> ronj, you can't set alt+shift there
<shay> and after 15+ years of alt+shift, I don't think I could get used to anything else :)
<shay> I just don't know what process is changing xkb settings
<shay> Hmm.. every time I press alt+shift (after a manual setxkbmap) I find a line
<shay> XKB: resue xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-somethingsomething in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shay> solved it (I hope)
<shay> removed the input-sources from dconf. no indicator on screen, but keyboard seems to work
<shay> could live with that
<ronj> :)
<ronj> shay, glad to know I was a good rubber-duck for your problem :P http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/03/rubber-duck-problem-solving.html
<jstressman> any easy way to be able to browse for the wallpaper I want?
<jstressman> (I'm not moving anything into different folders so the functionality lacking wallpaper chooser can find them.)
<shay> ronj, I don't have a rubber duck. Too old fashioned. I keep a small Cpt. Kirk doll at work.
<shay> So you're my Cpt. Kirk ;)
<bjsnider> jstressman, just use nautilus, right-click set as wallpaper
<jstressman> bjsnider: *sigh* thanks. (I knew about that route, I was hoping there was something less counter-intuitive. You know, actually having a useful wallpaper selector instead of a worthless one that makes you use your file system browser instead.) :P
<jstressman> hrm... doesn't really work well anyway... sets it on 2 of my 3 monitors. :/
<jstressman> third is still blank.
<jstressman> (be nice to be able to set a single image to span all 3 as well...)
<jstressman> heh... when I go into overview mode, or whatever that's called... I can see it on the 3rd monitor then, but it disappears again when I go back to normal.
<bjsnider> jstressman, you might want to bring these issues up on gimpnet #gnome-shell
<jstressman> bjsnider: okee doke. I'm much much happier with Ubuntu Gnome than with Unity, don't get me wrong. ;) Just still frustrated with some stuff. thanks for the tips.
<bjsnider> gnome 3 is not a finished product at all. stuff is getting added and tweaked and so forth with every release
<jstressman> not sure how much of an improvement 3.10 is over 3.8 either.
<jstressman> so I don't know what's been fixed in the latest releases etc.
<bjsnider> which one are you running?
<jstressman> I believe 3.8 comes with Ubuntu Gnome 13.10, correct?
<jstressman> I'm running stock 13.10 on here.
<bjsnider> haha
<bjsnider> 3.10 adds a feature to backgrounds where it looks for pictures on your system
<bjsnider> exactly what you want
<bjsnider> i just checked
<jstressman> (my other install was actually an older Ubuntu that I tricked into not having any of Unity by installing a command line Ubuntu from netinst I think it was... then adding X, and then Gnome 3 from a PPA. Eventually it thought it was Ubuntu Gnome, but it was buggy because it wasn't really.)
<jstressman> nice :P
<jstressman> I wonder how soon 3.10 will make it into an official release, or if I'd have to run a separate PPA or something?
<bjsnider> seb128 suggested keeping 3.8 in 14.04
<bjsnider> so it could be 12 months from now
<jstressman> :'(
<jstressman> are they going to port in parts of 3.10, or just stick with 3.8 across the board?
<bjsnider> stick to the safest option i suppose
<bjsnider> they're just talking about it nopw
<jstressman> gotcha.
<clepto> Hello! I'm interested in development. Can someone give me more info? Like what language do you use for a start
<ronj> Skype refuses to output any sound since I upgraded to 13.10, am I the only one here? PulseAudio is selected in the options, I tried switching the input in the Sound settings applet, nothing helps. I'm about to ask #alsa or #pulseaudio, any other suggestion?
<jstressman> decided to live dangerously... upgrading everything to gnome 3.10 as we speak.
<ronj> fyi a PulseAudio update breaks the current Skype 4.2 in some way but there is a workaround: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/No-sound-or-crappy-sound-on-Kubuntu-13-10/td-p/1839659
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-13
<darkxst> berglh, so a pretty easy place to start would be syncing some debian packages for gnome3-staging
<darkxst> take a look at http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic314.html
<darkxst> look for packages in the Ubuntu Column that don't have "ubuntu" in the version number
<darkxst> in this case you can just copy the debian package
<darkxst> grab the debian source package (pull-debian-source)
<darkxst> add a new changelog entry "copied from Debian", add "~utopic1" to the debian version
<darkxst> then test build (sbuild) and upload to a ppa and we can copy them
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there a script to sync all syncable package to the staging PPA?
<Noskcaj> *packages
<darkxst> No
<darkxst> this is actually the first time debian has been ahead of us really, so it was never needed
<Noskcaj> I guess the upcoming release really motivate them
<Noskcaj> Would you be able to make it or should i try?
<Noskcaj> Since i think the script would be pretty useful
<Noskcaj> nvm, http://jeremy.bicha.net/2011/10/09/how-to-sync-packages-from-debian-to-your-ppa/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://bug728319.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=286996 should be backported to utopic and trusty (see debiain changelog)
<darkxst> there was a lp bug for that somewhere
<darkxst> maybe under synaptic
<darkxst> bug 1328586
<ubot5> bug 1328586 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Synaptic is reading state information for a minute or so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328586
<Noskcaj> Is it too late for this to be just uploaded as a bugfix to utopic?
<darkxst> actually only affects utopic
<darkxst> probably too late to update to the debian package
<darkxst> but not too late to backport patch into current package
<Noskcaj> I'll have a merge up soon, need dinner first. Also, is 3.14.0-1~ubuntu14.10.1~utopic1 an ok version name for the ppa or do i need to try and patch backportpackage?
<darkxst> that is crappy for a sync
<darkxst> I already merged at-spi2-atk for ppa, but you can backport the patch to utopic
<Noskcaj> https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/utopic/at-spi2-atk/git-bugfix/+merge/238110
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can you reply to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1376452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376452 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Update Ubuntu-GNOME slideshow artwork" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> Laney acked it for the release team, just checking for docs team stuff
<ricotz> darkxst, :\, please dont pocket copy things from utopic to trusty!
<ricotz> do proper rebuilds with a new suffix
<ricotz> this is really bad
<ricotz> besides that we didnt agree on adding 3.14 bits to trusty
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm right, that was silly
<darkxst> though its only a few games that are 3.14
<darkxst> and they all work fine with gtk 3.12
<ricotz> dont get sloppy and preserve a sane upgrade path
<ricotz> 3.14.1 might be a chance to fix those ~utopicX in trusty
<ricotz> but of course there are conflicts now
<darkxst> what If i bump the versions in gnome3, that should avoid conflicts?
<ricotz> you need to bump the utopic builds
<darkxst> yes that is what I meant
<ricotz> i am keeping the trusty and utopic pockets added to my sources.list which should result in a consistent pool
<ricotz> the most offending package is "gnome-color-manager - 3.12.2-1ubuntu1~utopic1"
<ricotz> darkxst, some games are written in vala right?
<ricotz> so they also benefit and might even require vala 0.26 which isnt intended to be available to trusty
<darkxst> most are c, though a few might be vala
<ricotz> ok
<LinDol> hi all
<Vault108> hello is any one here and able to help me
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If something is in the gnome3 ppa, should an identical version be in gnome3-staging?
<Noskcaj> Also, i've got a few more packages ready in my copy PPAs
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no, gnome3 is a dependency for -staging
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll just leave robots 3.14.1 in gnome3 then
<Noskcaj> One other thing, do we want gnome-software or is the offline install bug too much?
<darkxst> but 3.14 -staging packages should be based of gnome3 merges where they exist (probably keeping the 3.12 changelog entry)
<darkxst> we do want gnome-software, offline updates can just be disabled
<darkxst> however it requires a few other bits like packagekit, appstream-glib
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you delete the packages that are already copied
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I synced cantarell to ubuntu (yesterday)
<Noskcaj> ok, i missed that. sorry
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably best to keep the autoreconf in gnome-dictionary
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-14
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Why? It seems unneeded
<Noskcaj> It's just an unnecessary diff with debian
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its not useless delta, probably debian should autoreconf as well though
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> ricotz, Have you got time to copy some stuff from https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages to the gnome3-team PPAs?
<Noskcaj> All should be eady except gnome-dictionary which i was hoping to drop autoreconf from, but darkxst said we need to keep anyway
<darkxst> Noskcaj, tracker will need libmediaart update
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-15
<Noskcaj> darkxst, PPA fixed. Why keep autoreconf if it builds fine on aarch64 and ppc64el anyway
<darkxst> its just safer, and avoids future problems
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you clean up your ppa again, I think I copied most of those yesterday
<darkxst> (and a few more just now)
<Noskcaj> i'll upload a fixed gnome-dictionary then clean it up. How long till i get upload rights for the PPAs?
<Noskcaj> did you copy gnome-robots from the gnome3 PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, once ricotz has reviewed enough of your packages, perhaps chat with him later
<darkxst> yes copied robots just before
<ricotz> darkxst, Noskcaj, hi, adding freerdp like that doesnt look like a good idea
<ricotz> is it really needed? :\
<Noskcaj> ricotz, If we want vinagre
<Noskcaj> We could go for the oldest supported version, but that's probably worse
<ricotz> Noskcaj, ok, i hope you realize that freerdp requires a transition, so currently a lot of things are not installable
<Noskcaj> I thought i would, so that's a bit we leave out?
<ricotz> and i would prefer not to depend on a bunch of rebuilds to make the archive consistent again
<ricotz> Noskcaj, what?
<ricotz> i am speaking of e.g.. vlc
<ricotz> and i really dont like to have that in the gnome3 ppa
<Noskcaj> ok
<ricotz> this will create some weird conflict with there backports ppa and such
<Noskcaj> I'll see if vinagre builds with the old freerdp, if not, should we upload without that or not bother with 3.14 of it?
<darkxst> ricotz, I did check rdepends before copying, wasnt much there
<ricotz> Noskcaj, i would prefer to delete vinagre and freerdp again for now
<darkxst> certainly vlc did not show up
<ricotz> libpam-freerdp and vlc here
<ricotz> remmina-plugin-rdp
<ricotz> libguac-client-rdp0
<ricotz> look at the rdepends of lib libfreerdp1
<Noskcaj> version pushed to my ppa using the old freerdp. If it build, please copy it, if not, i'll sort it out in the morning.
<Noskcaj> g'night
<ricotz> Noskcaj, ok, without a patch this wont work though
<darkxst> https://bug697475.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=288524
<ricotz> ok, was about to ask for the actual patch ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, feel free to include it if it works as expected?
<ricotz> (i kind got used to this problem)
<ricotz> vinagre should be fine again now
<darkxst> I more or less forgot about the problem since I source vte.sh in my bashrc, but it has been blocking terminal for a while
<darkxst> mutter should be fine again as well! gone all day withough a crash ;)
<ricotz> right i was running git here anyway
<darkxst> I've been running git the last couple of weeks, since 3.14.0 was really broken
<ricotz> but yeah, releasing mutter 3.14.0 in its state was quite something
<darkxst> GNOME don't have much QA really, .0 are usually buggy, but not that buggy
<CosmicB> can I apt-dist upgrade to 14.10 from .04 ?
<CosmicB> 14.10 beta2 that is
<CosmicB> ah, do-release-upgrade -d
<mgedmin> don't forget ppa-purge before you do that
<BHSPiMon1ey> Has anyone else run into a problem in gnome-shell where gnome-terminal's window sizing gets broken?
<BHSPiMon1ey> My terminal gets into a state where I can't properly move/resize/maximize it, and mouse input is transposed
<BHSPiMon1ey> (For instance, the whole top 100px or so of the window just passes mouse input to the window behind it. I can try to click on my terminal tabs, but the cursor turns into a text selection cursor for the Firefox window in the background)
<BHSPiMon1ey> gnome-terminal is the only application where I see this happen
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you forgot the epoch on gnome-calc
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-16
<l3on> hey hi! .. FYI : trying to overwrite '/usr/share/appdata/gnome-terminal.appdata.xml', which is also in package gnome-terminal-data 3.12.3-0ubuntu1~utopic1
<l3on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8572947/
<Noskcaj> l3on, We done F***ed up
<Noskcaj> I'll have a look
<Noskcaj> For the time being, remove both then re-install
<l3on> I already did .. thanks for the hit :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst made an unlisted change to the install files, and probably should have added some conflicts
<Noskcaj> I need to do other stuff before school tomorrow, i'll look into it more if darkxst doesn't fix it first
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is eog safe to merge or will our grip patch conflist with upstreams? (Applies fine, but i'm worried it breaks stuff)
<Garrett2> Hello guys! I'm a somewhat experienced noob with a problem and I can't even find the source to begin with. My internet searches didn't come up with anything that helped me. My notebook decided to show me nothing but a black screen today (from the moment when i press the power button, so i don't even see the bios-screen) but when i hook it up to an external monitor everything's fine, so there doesn't seem to be a problem wit
<Garrett2> h the OS itself (i would think). I suspected something's wrong with the display driver, so i went ahaed and reinstalled xserver-xorg, but that didn't help... What else could i try (before acknowledging that my display is faulty)? I'd be thankful for any suggestions you might have! =]
<Noskcaj> l3on, FYI, your libgweather patch was incomplete, so now we have to get https://git.gnome.org/browse/libgweather/commit/?h=gnome-3-12&id=6fed603e51538c10ebdbbbda857e94b352169056 into utopic and trusty
<Noskcaj> And the PPAs, which i'm doing now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the grip patch can be dropped now
<Noskcaj_> darkxst: Can you copy a few more of my packages across?
<Noskcaj_> especially libgweather so the patch gets tested before it's put into utopic and trusty
<Noskcaj_> my librsvg ftbfs is a trivial fix, i'll get that working when i get home
<Noskcaj_> Eog does still need disable-appmenu-on-unity.patch though, doesn't it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, copied libgweather and anjuta
<darkxst> will go through the rest later today
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes still needs disable-appmenu patch
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-17
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for file-roller you can't recommend packages that are in universe (i.e. unar)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, btw what happened to your tracker package
<darkxst> ?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> hi
<ricotz> darkxst, why didnt you take a look at the gsystemd packaging in my ppa?
<darkxst> oh I didnt see it
<ricotz> libgsystem > libgsystem0 !
<ricotz> lintian must have complained here ;)
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+sourcepub/4219588/+listing-archive-extra
<darkxst> ok, I will fix it
<ricotz> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, accidental deletion
<ricotz> Noskcaj, hi, oh, of what?
<Noskcaj> of my tracker package
<ricotz> oh, i see, i assume a 1.2.x merge
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Plz copy libgweather to trusty too, it's a backport of my branch for utopic-release
<darkxst> Noskcaj, where is it?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, In ppa:noskcaj/gnome3-staging
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok copied
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you sure you can drop the appmenu patch from eog?
<Noskcaj> did i? crap
<darkxst> also it should keep ubuntu-desktop vcs
<Noskcaj> sorry, i missed it due to the lack of changelog entry from last time. fixing now
<Noskcaj> Also, should libpeas have gjs and seed re-enabled for in the PPA, or do we stay inline with ubuntu?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we normally stay inline with ubuntu, unless there is a very good reason not to.
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> does libpeas require a transition?
<Noskcaj> no
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> looks like gjs was dropped in debian, and i heard something about dropping seed soonish
<darkxst> is there anything that even uses seed (with libpeas)?
<Noskcaj> I don't think so
<darkxst> so then we really don't want it!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for tracker you can keep the pre-depends in tracker-gui, its needed for maintscripts not m-a
<darkxst> although that would be clearer if it was Pre-Depends: dpkg etc
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-18
<l3on> hi .. something is wrong with gtk inspector ...
<l3on> did you try it ?
<l3on> does not work properly .. try:
<l3on> GTK_DEBUG=interactive gedit
<ThanhKhuu> Hello, I wasn't to download/install Ubuntu Gnome utopic packages that have been updated since the late September release candidate.  What is the repository for this?  Thanks
<ThanhKhuu> Err want to download
<ThanhKhuu> Is it http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu
<ThanhKhuu> ?
<Noskcaj> ThanhKhuu, Do you just mean utopic or do you want one of our PPAs?
<kali27> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-19
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I copied tracker, but grilo-plugins may need a rebuild against new libmediaart, can you check that
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm not really sure, but i'll sync grilo and grilo-plugins to PPA since we should probably have them anyway
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-12
<Spiderixius> Hello all.
<Spiderixius> I am having a weird bug.
<Spiderixius> I get stuck on restarts
<Spiderixius> after the BIOS boot it just goes into a black screen and then I am forced to hard shutdown.
<Spiderixius> has anyone been experiencing something similar?
<Spiderixius> Fixed the problem by updating grub, and modifying a line in the grub file.
<Spiderixius> Is there a particular reason for gnome-shell having the version 3.14.4 and not the new version 3.16.2?
<Spiderixius> Could it be because, 3.16.2 is still not full release?
<mgedmin> (unofficial answer): ubuntu-gnome lags behind one full release because there's not enough time to integrate the new code before the ubuntu feature freeze
<Spiderixius> Ah, I see. Oh well, it is rather easy to update to 3.16.2, so no problem.
<darkxst> Spiderixius, pretty much as mgedmin said, although I would argue we only lag 3/4quarters of a release, since GNOME 3.1x.0 relases are generally pretty buggy
<Spiderixius> Ok thanks darkxst
<Spiderixius> I just installed 3.16.2 but and have reboot however right before desktop shows up there is a buggy looking view, it lasts for like 5 seconds and goes away, it has a lot of small squares going /
<Spiderixius> had the same issue on Fedora 22 but wouldn't consider it a big issue since it goes away in 5 seconds.
<darkxst> could be a gpu driver bug
<Spiderixius> Could very well be. I am using the open source driver, it worked fine for the 3.14.4 version
<darkxst> intel?
<Spiderixius> AMD
<darkxst> what gen? the older cards should work well
<Spiderixius> Under additional drivers it gives me the option to select the opensource one (already selected), AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx and AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates
<darkxst> what generation gpu?
<Spiderixius> I believe i have Mobility Radeon HD 5000 series
<Spiderixius> It is not a gaming laptop, so it really doesn't matter. I just don't want it to bite me in the ass later on.
<darkxst> file an upstream bug if you want
<Spiderixius> Well, not sure yet
<Spiderixius> had the same exact problem on Fedora 22 with Gnome 3.16
<Spiderixius> so, it could be gnome related
<darkxst> thats why you should file it upstream ;)
<darkxst> its clearly not an ubuntu bug
<Spiderixius> How would one do that?
<darkxst> bugzilla.gnome.org
<Spiderixius> Thank you.
<darkxst> file against gnome-shell, although probably its an issue in cogl or clutter
<darkxst> but the gnome devs will figure that out
<Spiderixius> however it worked fine on the previous version of gnome-shell, so I just think it is this version that is having an issue with my graphics card
<Spiderixius> but yes, I will file a bug and see what they come up with.
<Spiderixius> There we go.
<Spiderixius> Thanks for telling me how to file the bug, darkxst.
<Spiderixius> Hello. Is it possible to minimize all windows at once in gnome? I am aware of CTRL + ALT + D (show desktop) but was wondering if it is possible to minimize everything.
<darkxst> minimise doesnt really exist in gnome-shell so probably not
<Spiderixius> It does for me, I am able to activate it from within the tweak tool.
<Spiderixius> I am using Gnome 3.16
<darkxst> Spiderixius, thats not technically officially supported though
<Spiderixius> True that.
<darkxst> and really makes little sense unless you use an extension that shows a task panel or whatever they call it
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<darkxst> bye Lindol, I need sleep now
<LinDol> darkxst, Have a good night :)
<bcx> Hello, can I use kdeglobals for customizing kde apps on gnome ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-13
<kgcybex> hi all
<kgcybex> I require assistance with 2 topics: 1 - xinput/xorg and 2 - startup app config
<LinDol> hi all
<eliasps> darkxst now that most of GNOME Software is upgraded to 3.18.1 should we build them to replace the 3.18.0 in gnome3-staging PPA? Using the PPA version for update.
<SilentWalk7> 	Hello all. I am experiencing an error. I changed my graphics driver (From additional software) and now when I start the computer, I can only see a black screen and inside it is the terminal. Is it possible to change back to open source driver through the terminal?7
<SilentWalk7> Problem has been fixed: sudo apt-get purge fglrx.*  The result: Defaulted back to the open source driver.
<darkxst> eliasps, yes of course
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, I'm wondering if there's a way to tell if I'm running Wayland on my Ubuntu GNOME beta release.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Doesn't somebody know? :-P
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-14
<nabn> cfhowlett: shouldn't i be able to reconfigure/reinstall gnome-shell so that it gets reset to the default state?
<nabn> sorry.
<berglh> so, uh, anyone know how to cope with scailing in ubuntu gnome for a retina macbook?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'm back in a position that i can do work, let me know if there's anything you need help with. I am doing year 12 though, so my time is a bit more limited
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there are still a bunch of 3.18 apps needing updates, some will need merges also
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-15
<bcx> Hello, can I install user-themes extension from command-line ?
<skulmuk> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-16
<Olotila> I cannot change gpu driver
<Olotila> there is x.org and proprietary drivers are grayed out
<Olotila> hd 7970
<Olotila> There is only "Continue using a manually installed driver"
<lindol> hi all :)
<Olotila> how do i sort files first by size and then by name?
<Olotila> so that folders are uppermost
<darkxst> Olotila, you probably need to force reinstall of the xorg/mesa drivers to wipe out your manually installed driver
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-17
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> I wait WW release officially :)
<eliasps> darkxst here?
<eliasps> darkxst here are some debdiffs from builds of 3.18.1 versions of gnome software: http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/files/debdiffs/ gnome-shell has a build-dep bump, libmutter-dev (>= 3.18.1) which I wasn't able to test with sbuild because the v.3.18.0 is in staging. But I also build mutter-3.18.1 too.
<eliasps> darkxst I'm putting more there as we speak, let me know if they are correct. Thank you
<bp0> I would like the gnome terminal to use the dark theme, and I found this via google: http://falstaff.agner.ch/2014/04/18/enable-dark-theme-in-gnome-terminal-3-12/
<bp0> but preferences does not show that option in ubuntu gnome 15.10
<bp0> was it removed?
<zproc> hi
<zproc> I had installed jackd and later installed cadence to manage jackd, and then the sound devices disappeared from Gnome Sound Settings... i still can see the audio devices in alsamixer, but no sound, tried to uninstall cadence and JACK/jackd, and it's still the same, any idea?
<darkxst> eliasps, you can build against ppa'
<darkxst> ppa's with sbuild
<eliasps> I updated the gnome-shells build-dep libmutter-dev to 3.18.1 in control.in. libmutter-dev 3.18.0 is in the PPA, so if I use sbuild, won't it raise a dependency error?
<darkxst> eliasps, oh in that case use a ppa to test builds
<darkxst> create a new ppa and add gnome3-staging as a dependency
<darkxst> then upload you mutter/shell builds on that new ppa
<eliasps> Ok. I will now. One more question. How exactly do you build packages just from the debdiff file? I tried to do it too. Downloaded the source code of the old version (which the debdiff was created against) and applied it using patch -p1 and then debuild -S and I get this:
<eliasps> dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/bijiben_3.18.1-0ubuntu1~wily2.diff.y9mrFX
<eliasps> dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit
<eliasps> Am i missing a step?
<eliasps> For instance, when you take those debdiffs, how are you gonna build?
<darkxst> the above should work for minor upgrades i.e. .0 -> .1
<darkxst> but for .16 > .18 you need to update the source tree
<eliasps> with uupdate you mean?
<eliasps> I'll test gnome-shell and mutter now. You can check the others and upload them if they are ok.
<eliasps> mutter is actually tested with sbuild, didnt have any build-deps bumps
<darkxst> but bijiben is just minor update so should work just with patch
<darkxst> just make sure you start with a clean source package
<eliasps> Oh, ok. Thank you!
<darkxst> eliasps, versions should be just ~wily1
<eliasps> so the number on the tag changes only when we apply changes on the same version?
<eliasps> I'll make them again and I'll upload them using the correct number
<darkxst> eliasps, don't worry about remaking, just remember that the ubuntuX and ~wilyX tags reset whenever there is a new upstream release
<eliasps> Ok, got it. Thanks!
<darkxst> and ignore what I said above about patch, my brain doesnt work before coffee!
<eliasps> Hahah, ok. I was just wondering how you build the packages just from the debdiffs I send you and tried to learn how to do it too.
<eliasps> be right back, need to reboot
<zproc> tried a bunch of things after after "cadence" using JACK borked my Gnome audio devices but.. no luck
<darkxst> eliasps, gtg now, uploaded about half the diffs, will look over the rest later
<eliasps> darkxst Ok, thanks! tomorrow (my tomorrow, as in in 10 hours or so) I'll also build the ones that should be syncs from debian, if no one hasn't done it yet. Sorry for the wilyX numbers mess, I'll be more careful.
<eliasps> rebooting again. :)
<LinDol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-18
<LinDol> Hello, I am translating "HowTo" page on the wiki,
<LinDol> Could you explain to me about "Howto Get the Best out of the Ubuntu GNOME Wiki Area. " this?
<LinDol> This is, "How you get the best from UBUNTU GNOME wiki"?
<LinDol> Was it same meanning from my mind?
<darkxst> hi LinDol_phone
<LinDol_phone> hello darkxst ;)
<LinDol_phone> how are you?
<darkxst> without a proper context it could have a few meanings, I guess in this case given its about the onestop page, it really means "how to get around (or find information) quickly on the wiki"
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, exhausted, just came back from a big bike ride
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, its a pretty ambiguous phrase though as far as english goes!
<darkxst>  "Howto Get the Most out of the Ubuntu GNOME Wiki Area. "
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, thank you for your detail ;)
<LinDol_phone> i really thank you. :-)
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, oh your hobby is riding ? :)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, yes, Mountain bikes
<LinDol_phone> oh!!!! it is really exciting! :)
<darkxst> the downhill parts are, uphill parts are just hard work
<LinDol_phone> could you share to me some photo? :)
<LinDol_phone> via private window ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, this is one of the exiting bits, http://imgur.com/YBLb380
<LinDol_phone> wow, It was great! :)
<darkxst> and the end result after a 40km epic ride in the rain and mud (last year) http://imgur.com/QD1jiQd
<LinDol_phone> wow,
<LinDol_phone> you have great hobby ;)
<LinDol_phone> Wasnt it pretty dangerous? :)
<darkxst> accidents can happen, but probably less dangerous than football or whatever!
<LinDol_phone> haha yeah ;)
<LinDol_phone> you are great ;-)
<darkxst> it is a fun sport when you are not cursing at a massive steep hill climb!
<LinDol_phone> I like to take a bicycle :)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, go find some mountains :)
<LinDol_phone> haha  thank you ;)
<darkxst> mountain bikes are expensive though
<LinDol_phone> i will
<LinDol_phone> oh t.t
<LinDol_phone> oh where can i ww release note for ubuntu gnome?
<LinDol_phone> *read ww
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, don't think release notes have been written just yet!
<darkxst> (well not the final release ones)
<LinDol_phone> okay ;)
<LinDol_phone> thank you darkxst ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-17
<PSSGCSim> Hi, any idea how to make primary display default for newly added icons to the desktop? They always end up on the left monitor although it is set as secondary monitor. (Ubuntu 16.10 - gnome-shell 3.22)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-19
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-20
<x-Na> Hi guys, is the gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa still active?
<x-Na> I'm basically waiting if I will be able to get Gnome 3.22 stuff on top of Yakkety Yak
<fleetfox> what's so great in 3.22 that everyone wants it?
<mgedmin> it's the newest gnome
<mgedmin> I would be very surprised if 3.22 didn't make it into the gnome3-staging ppa over the next few weeks
<mgedmin> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging?field.series_filter=yakkety already has quite a lot
<mgedmin> actually, is anything missing?
<mgedmin> ubuntu gnome 16.10 already has many 3.22 apps in the main archive
<mgedmin> and I haven't added the PPA yet because I also don't remember what's new and great in 3.22
<fleetfox> meh i'm on xenial
<mgedmin> I used the staging ppa on xenial for reasons
<mgedmin> one of which was that I couldn't get a reasonably-recent-not-to-have-bugs-preventing-me-from-connecting-to-my-ZNC polari to run on stock xenial
<fleetfox> i don't even know what polari is
<fleetfox> an irc client huh
<mgedmin> a pretty IRC client (I got sick of xchat-gnome)
 * fleetfox uses irssi
 * mgedmin regrets not learning irssi when he was young and adaptible enough
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-21
<mgedmin> welp, gnome-shell SIGSEGVed on resume and left my desktop session unlocked
<jamie_1> hey im currently on ubuntu gnome 16.04 and im running into an issue. Right now i am trying to install git but it seems that apt cant get connectivity, when i run sudo apt-get update it throws back error of could not connect to any of them
<jamie_1> what i am trying to run to install git is sudo apt install git
<jamie_1> and i get the same thing, could not retrieve any of it
<mgedmin> does ping 8.8.8.8 work?  what about ping google.com?
<jamie_1> mgedmin: yes i can ping both
<mgedmin> can you ping the ubuntu archive mirror your apt is configured to use?
<jamie_1> how do i find that ip?
<mgedmin> ping it by hostname
<mgedmin> apt update should print it
<mgedmin> it's <country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com
<jamie_1> yea one sec... sorry used to using only ip to ping
<mgedmin> you could try to load it in a web browser
<mgedmin> instead of pinging
<jamie_1> trying both one sec
<mgedmin> the purpose is to see if it's the mirror that's down, or maybe network connectivity somewhere to it, or maybe if apt is using a proxy or something
<jamie_1> mgedmin: cant git it in ping or browser
<jamie_1> *get
<mgedmin> which mirror is it?
<jamie_1> 404 in browser
<jamie_1> woops one sec
<jamie_1> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mgedmin> it loads for me
<mgedmin> I see it uses round-robin DNS to resovle to two different IP addresses
<jamie_1> it should show up like the moz ftp server, i know that much but im getting page not found
<mgedmin> I can ping both of them
<jamie_1> now im just getting a ugly pink page
<jamie_1> with a dom squar in the top
<mgedmin> http://imgur.com/a/O1sM9 is what you should be seeing
<mgedmin> you said you couldn't ping it?  maybe try mtr (or traceroute, or tracepath) to see where the conneciton drops?
<jamie_1> does anyone know why quassel was removed as installed by default
<x-Na> Oh well, I just added gnome3-staging, but if I read correctly you'd have stuff on gnome3 ppa in couple of weeks?
<vaesper> is there any way to download ubuntu gnome securely?
<vaesper> the download links I can find are all http so presumably trivial to hijack
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-23
<helpwbbb> Hello, is anyone online
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> umm
<LinDol> could i try to translate https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-17
<ignoo> hello, running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issue with ubuntu ArtfulAardvark: https://pastebin.com/W1tBbqpq . Thank you for your support.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-18
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen yofel
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen yofel.
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen FJKong
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen FJKong.
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen daker
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen daker.
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen Elimin8er
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen Elimin8er.
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen TuxShells
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen TuxShells.
<drizzydrunkardL0> Snaphosix seen yofel
<Snaphosix> drizzydrunkardL0: Sorry, I haven't seen yofel.
<aman_> hello
<fasilcv> test
<ignoo> Hello,running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issues with ubuntu Artful Aardvark: https://pastebin.com/BgBHExes ; Thank you for your Support.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-19
<mgedmin> "The Color Emoji feature of GNOME 3.26 is not available in Ubuntu 17.10." :(
<jbicha> mgedmin: it requires a new fontconfig version, an unstable release of cairo, and a color emoji font to be packaged (there isn't a font like that in Debian yet)
<jbicha> these fonts are supported: https://cgit.freedesktop.org/fontconfig/tree/conf.d/45-generic.conf
<mgedmin> thanks for the explanation!
 * mgedmin is dying to try out gnome 3.26, but http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release still doesn't know about artful
<jbicha> mgedmin: could you ask in #ubuntu-release what their plan is for that
<mgedmin> I think they're probably busy actually doing the release
<jbicha> please do ask :)
<jbicha> before they all go to a release party or something
<mgedmin> surely there's a big checklist somewhere?
<mgedmin> there's no announcement email in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-September/thread.html either
<jbicha> mgedmin: check October ;)
<jbicha> the release itself is finished, some times they intentionally do wait to update the meta-release file but I haven't seen anyone ask yet
<jbicha> to confirm whether that's intentional today
<mgedmin> ha!  there's no october in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/, but thanks -- I would've kept refreshing the wrong page :)
<mgedmin> annoucement is out!
<jbicha> mgedmin: the meta-release file was updated
<jbicha> enjoy
<mgedmin> hey so I upgraded to 17.10 but my boot splash still has ubuntu-gnome branding
<mgedmin> I wonder if I switched to it manually at some point in the past
 * mgedmin apt removes plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-{logo,text} to see what will happen
<jbicha> that will work
<jbicha> it is also possible to use update-alternatives to switch to a different plymouth theme
<mgedmin> wouldn't it make sense to remove the ubuntu-gnome theme automatically on upgrade?  since technically "Ubuntu GNOME" no longer exists
 * mgedmin is now googling for a way to reset the gdm look and feel to upstream
<mgedmin> sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3.css
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct non-development questions or support requests to #ubuntu | Latest LTS Release: Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.3 LTS | Latest Stable Release: Ubuntu 17.10 | Download from https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/1710 | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-20
<jpsupport> I'm having a ton of trouble adding Japanese typing support to 17.04. I've tried Region & Languages (installing the language, testing all input sources after a re-log), installing language-pack-gnome-ja and -ja-base.
<jpsupport> just installed language-selector-gnome
<azdaz> Hi, I was wondering how to upgrade from ubuntu gnome 17.04 to ubuntu 17.10
<azdaz> will it be automatic ?
<azdaz> Hi, I was wondering how to upgrade from ubuntu gnome 17.04 to ubuntu 17.10
<mgedmin> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-21
<lexruee> FYI, some ubuntu 17.10 users seem to be frustrated with the gnome experience, see: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<jbicha> lexruee: yes, Ubuntu 18.04 should consider installing gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 by default. Even though it's not strictly required itself, it's useful for some popular extensions
<lexruee> jbicha: thanks for the reply. i know you guys have a difficult job :-/
